# Say something your type would NEVER say.



## Satan Claus

I think this is already a thread but I thought I'd bring it back as it's always fun to see new answers and I just discovered I'm an ENTJ so I'd love to redo this.

Welcome to your new job. I, the ENTJ, am your boss and would love to just give you a warm friendly welcome. There is a lovely gift basket waiting for you in your office. You will also hear soft relaxation music with waves in the background through out the day to create a positive and calm atmosphere in the work place. Remember, play first work later! Don't forget to come to the front desk each day sometime around 3:00 pm so we can all join hands and sing Kumbaya. It's okay if you're late for this because being on time totally does not matter to me. If you're feeling sick or anything, then maybe you should just fall asleep in your office. I totally won't yell at you or get upset because guess what? I'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

I just enrolled in business school, and boy, I can't wait for it to start! I'll be partying all the time while I'm there, making tons of new friends and contacts to advance my career while I'm at it! Then, after I graduate, I'll just spend all day making tons of money! Yesssir, the future looks bright indeed!


----------



## -Alpha-

"Something your type would NEVER say."


----------



## TootsieBear267

I'm an ENTJ too and would like to participate. 

Today I would go out and just waste my money of everything I see in the store. Next, I would party like no tomorrow. Then after I'm done I would fall asleep next to someone I don't know and wake up without a care in the world.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Wow, you are much more intelligent than I am.


----------



## Ballast

I really want to make you feel loved and comfortable. What can I do to make you feel as special as possible? I'll be right there if you need a shoulder to cry on, ready to listen and rally behind you!


----------



## raveninwhite

"I'm sorry. I just get so emotional, you know?"


----------



## AST

Woah, guys, maybe we should think this through first


----------



## Arsene Lupin

"I love you"
"Wow, Ive worked really hard, but it was worth it"


----------



## PPM

I have all this pent-up energy I need to party so hard, like literally right now, seriously.


----------



## mony

Only losers are academic scholars. Be cool and just party all the time because that's more fun than just _learning_. 

(Oh, the pain one experiences while writing this comment.) :dry:


----------



## Nymeria

You ride a motorcycle? Aren't those things dangerous? Man, I'd never go near one.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

YO homies, check out the [rear] on that [woman]. That's just so [very] hot! Don't you all feel like just [touching] that thing? right? 

*everything in brackets can be interchanged with [cooler] synonyms


----------



## aloneinmusic

Can't wait to go out to your massive house party tonight! I'm soooo geared up and ready to party hard, even though I have an assignment deadline the next day, who cares! I won't be giving a second thought about that tonight, because the more drunk I'll be the better.


----------



## iHeartCats

.


----------



## deftonePassenger

I feel so much better because I cleaned my desk today. I can get so much work done now! Your gonna be so impressed


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce

"We need to do things by the book!"


----------



## Kyro

We need to stick to the basic rules, or we'll never get things done! There's no other way!


----------



## AST

iHeartCats said:


> .


Best response to the OP possible.


----------



## Pabuterasu

Totally rad to the max party man! How about we sick dudebros go acquire some female genitalia and excessively consume alcohol?


----------



## TyranAmiros

"I feel so much closer to you now that we've been sharing our lives for the past hour."


----------



## 539885

"I'M. SO. FREAKING. HAPPY!!!!!1!!1!!1!!!11shift+one *insert excessive emoting and possible arm flailing*"


----------



## Fynest One

_*I'm running a few minutes late for work but that is toally fine. I'll just get there when I get there and just slack off for most of the day. Who cares what my boss thinks!? I'll round up a few of my coworkers after work and hit up a huge party and drink til the cows come home. If my coworkers have any problem with it, I'll just curse them out and insult them until they cry. It's their fault that they are not spontaneous and just up for anything. YOLO!*_


----------



## piscesfish

If I don't spend my weekend getting drunk at multiple parties, then the weekend's been a waste.


----------



## ToplessOrange

"I agree, I am rather charming thanks to my social experience."


----------



## TootsieBear267

Do you want anything from McDonalds, honey?

I don't imagine many ENTJ's will eat fast food.


----------



## Pabuterasu

"I could never forgive you. No matter what."


----------



## aendern

I wish there were more people at the grocery store. It's always so empty and boring. Ugh.


----------



## ae1905

I'm just as smart as any NT


----------



## ToplessOrange

"That makes perfect sense, why would I have any questions or problems with it?"


----------



## brookeg

I have no emotion whatsoever!


----------



## tamara0381

I would love to do the same thing everyday day for the rest of my life.


----------



## Hei

I am entirely guided by my emotions. Whatever makes me feel the best settles my day to day decisions.


----------



## kwall1989

I hate fun things.


----------



## the_cheshire_cat

I understand exactly how you feel and how you feel in relation to the world. Trust me, I have been there myself. It really sucks to have to go to jail just because you decided to drink one too many, drive and then get into an accident. The system is so screwed up that it just can't understand people make mistakes and need to be given another chance. I am just like you, I don't think too much and before i know it I have had one drink too many. Don't worry, the judge will be quite merciful to you. Just tell him how sorry you are and that it was an honest mistake and it won't happen again. There, there, don't cry. Yeah, I know, you just wish you had never been born. Oh sweetie, its ok. Everything will be alright.


----------



## SilverRain

I'm going to sit down by myself and have a nice relaxing cup of tea, then I'm going to knit for a few hours, then go to bed early, because I went dancing last week and now I need a couple weeks of quiet time.


----------



## Themastermind

I'm in love, I'm in love, and I don't care who knows it!!


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Yes, I'd love to go to your party! I love mingling with everyone! I'm the life of the party!


----------



## GundamChao

ENFP: We should all shut up, stick to the facts, and get this project done before we bother with Richard's retirement party.


----------



## Vex1218

I'm gonna go out and tell the world how I'm feeling today. I'm gonna hug every person I see.


----------



## DoctorShoe

I don't care if we're late.


----------



## jcal

Hey... let's do this as a group project! It would be so much fun! Ohhh... and I wanna do the presentation part!


----------



## VoodooDolls

i don't really like INFPs


----------



## Megakill

I'll have the virgin cranberry juice and vodka


----------



## jcal

Screw work... I need a _ME_ day today.


----------



## InsanityAware

Here:

"I hate you."
"I know god exist, i can feel it"
"I hate math."
"Wutz bro? I am doped, i used drugs because SWAG WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE"
"I am jesus christ"
"I like vulgar womens, they are sexy n stuff"
"I love satan"
"Look her in her tiny jeans, i wish i had her"
"SIFNOAEBINNBAOINEAIONAIOEN"
"I like facebook"
"I never trolled someone"
"I am a lier and manipulator"
"My grades are A's and B's."



peoplesayimanahole said:


> Hey man I love to be a part of a really hierarchical beurracratic system.


I would i were in top.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I'm going to get into heated debates with everyone I see today.


----------



## RubberDuckDudette

"I'm going to study this afternoon because I have a test tomorrow."


----------



## scenefinale

"Wow, that's a really interesting concept, but I don't have time to think about it." (unless, of course, we are saying that as a polite way of meaning it's NOT an interesting concept)


----------



## Ozymandius

Ew, she's one of those _spiritual_ types...


----------



## jcal

I just love aimlessly pondering abso-fucking-lutely useless questions like, "How many angels CAN dance on the head of a pin?"


----------



## lemonfries

WOOOOW! Don't you just look ravishing today *waves eyebrows*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyarlathothep

"Have you heard what this person did? Oh, you don't know her? Me neither, but it's the neighbour's cousin's wife and she cheated on him... Like really, what a bitch ... How was this possible in the first place? This woman is so ugly, she must have paid for it ... Blah blah blah"


----------



## lemonfries

Nyarlathothep said:


> "Have you heard what this person did? Oh, you don't know her? Me neither, but it's the neighbour's cousin's wife and she cheated on him... Like really, what a bitch ... How was this possible in the first place? This woman is so ugly, she must have paid for it ... Blah blah blah"


Oh I hate that!😅



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsene Lupin

lemonfries said:


> Oh I hate that!&#55357;&#56837;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope that that was a comment unrelated with the thread


----------



## Charity

Trust me, I have a plan.


----------



## Charity

"Of course I think I'm always right! If I didn't think I was right I wouldn't have that opinion!"


----------



## jcal

Meh... just turn it in... no need to proofread it.


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

" I actually don't care about you"

" Get your shit together and stop being so sensitive!!"


----------



## Ballast

Why doesn't anyone ever CALL me?! I feel so rejected and lonely when people don't call or respond to my texts within .346568567 of a second from the time I sent them! How come my friends don't LIKE me?


----------



## Antipode

"I mistyped; I'm actually an ESTJ."


----------



## Pinkachu

Other people's feelings don't matter. Other people are stupid and ignorant. I'm the smartest person on the planet, and I don't want to be around other people's stupidity and inability to handle the truth.


----------



## bluejeansandcoffee

"I don't want to talk right now, okay? Leave me alone and never ever come back. My mind is totally made up. Don't invite me to any more parties, don't call me when you need a shoulder to cry on, and most certainly don't ever compliment me again! I hate you, I hate life, I just hate people in general. Go away."

^That's more of a "rant we would never give"...


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I really love going to my faith community and being a part of the social scene knowing all the details of everyone's happenings and impressing others with my material possessions. I keep up with the jonses.


----------



## Fire Away

God-I fucking hate cats, there so stupid! :frustrating:


----------



## sassysquid

lemonfries said:


> I think to settle this argument we all need to just breathe in the atmosphere, inhale the flowers, be peaceful, and get completely nothing done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Choked on my food reading that... thanks love!


----------



## InsanityAware

The people that post im this thread with Unknown Personality are very smart!


----------



## LyeLye

"Uck, what are these things with papers that you call books? Why don't you have a life? You can't just _dream_ forever."


----------



## mikan

Soon, I’m going to start a world domination and enslave you all under my new political commands and by then you must be on your knees worshiping the great me and begging mercy upon your unfortunate souls.
Man, I just love being bossy, I can get people to do things I want them to do in quarter a second, impressive huh? 
Plus animals are for the weak, and you are not allowed to think otherwise.


----------



## Caged Within

"C'mon, guys! We gotta wait an hour after we eat, before we can get into the pool. D:"

"We should really heed the speed limit.  "

"I love authority. "

" I don't know, guys. It's getting dark, and it's almost passed my curfew. "

"Im a 90s man. I cry when I need to. "

"Aren't people great?  [zero sarcasm]"

"Isn't the world just a big muffin basket full of rainbow kittens!?! "

"Who wants a huuuuuuuuuuuug!?! "

"Dear Diary. Today I [insert feelings here]."

"Ermehgeeeeerrrrd! That's sooooo cuuuuuuuute! "


----------



## mikan

Caged Within said:


> "I love authority. "


I really love authority! I don't know how I'll live without them! Rules and tradition are my top priority, everyone should too!!!!!!!!!!!! this is an unquestionable matter!!!!! super important!!!


((This is suffocating.))


----------



## Korpasov

"I was wrong. I need to have more compassion sometimes. I'm sorry." :')


----------



## Devorah T.

KidThunder said:


> Wheres the instruction Manuel?


I'll take this one for ISFPs, too.

Also, one of my own: Yes, thank you for telling me all of the ways that I can fix my life. I really appreciate all of the advice and I will get right on it, making these changes you have recommended because I really care about living my life the way others think I should. And I will get right back to you about all of the things I think you should do in your life, too. Please, just never leave me alone to do my own thing. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## Devorah T.

mikan said:


> I really love authority! I don't know how I'll live without them! Rules and tradition are my top priority, everyone should too!!!!!!!!!!!! this is an unquestionable matter!!!!! super important!!!
> 
> 
> ((This is suffocating.))


Right up there with: I love love love checklists and couldn't live without one!


----------



## mikan

Devorah T. said:


> I'll take this one for ISFPs, too.
> 
> Also, one of my own: Yes, thank you for telling me all of the ways that I can fix my life. I really appreciate all of the advice and I will get right on it, making these changes you have recommended because I really care about living my life the way others think I should. And I will get right back to you about all of the things I think you should do in your life, too. Please, just never leave me alone to do my own thing. I couldn't handle it.


^((I'm laughing so hard at how accurate this is.))

I need somebody to tell me how to live my life!!!!! I will live up to your expectations and for your needs, I'm here for you to command!!! I will also stick my nose into your business and tell you what you should do!!!!


----------



## sierraleanne

"Guys I need to finish working on this assignment and nothing will disrupt me. I will just do it all in one sitting"
"I really don't care about your feelings. At all. Now go away, I just want to be alone forever"
"I love repetitive tasks! Let's just do the same things over and over!"
"I'm not interested in talking to strangers."
"Let's just stick with tradition. Much safer."
"Be careful!"
"I have never cried during a Disney movie"

Haha this was really fun to do actually. About the first one though.. I still really need to do that essay though......


----------



## sassysquid

It's ok, interrupt me as much as you like whilst I speak. I'll remember what I had to say when you're done anyway.


----------



## Fynest One

_*Let's talk about politics and things going on in the news for hours on end. Exciting! *_


----------



## blackout

Talking to strangers sure is fun!


----------



## ailures

Today I accomplished all the things from my to-do list, cleaned the whole house and even went to a big social event. What a great day! Tomorrow schedule will be even more interesting!


----------



## baby blue me

Fried Eggz said:


> Why can't we all just get along and stop criticising each other's ideas.


I wonder how you perceived my statement. I, too, believe in the beauty of getting along and the harmony your latter statement can bring.


----------



## Valtire

baby blue me said:


> I wonder how you perceived my statement. I, too, believe in the beauty of getting along and the harmony your latter statement can bring.


I think I was too subtle. Maybe this will clear things up.


baby blue me said:


> @Satan Claus, This thread is a fucking stupid idea.


"Say something your type would NEVER say."


Fried Eggz said:


> -Why can't we all just get along and stop criticising each other's ideas.


----------



## VoodooDolls

let's have air sex while jumping from an airplane


----------



## baby blue me

Fried Eggz said:


> I think I was too subtle. Maybe this will clear things up.
> 
> "Say something your type would NEVER say."


Ahahahaha lol. Fine, you got me. Are mentions and quotes supposed to be included? LOL. Fine. Damn, I feel fried @Fied Eggz.


----------



## FePa

I don't need to see the menu, neither listening to the new additions and specials... I will have the usual, as in the same thing as yesterday and the day before that, the day before that, and the before...


----------



## Fenty

''ohh my, what you said to me really upset me ''


----------



## yippy

God. That dress makes you look fat. Change it. Change it now!


----------



## SeaBassTheCat

"Sometimes, following your heart is just the best thing to do."


----------



## TheINFJ

"Stop being so serious."


----------



## Dejune

TheINFJ said:


> "Stop being so serious."


Let's break this down and take it one step at at time, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

I know what my type is.


----------



## Bagelian Circus

C'mon guys I TOTALLY read the instructions!


----------



## -Alexandra-

I laugh and smile way too much.


----------



## owlhead

I love people


----------



## Camsam66

I've ran out of ideas.


----------



## doyze

.


----------



## doyze

Lord Shang said:


> I just enrolled in business school, and boy, I can't wait for it to start! I'll be partying all the time while I'm there, making tons of new friends and contacts to advance my career while I'm at it! Then, after I graduate, I'll just spend all day making tons of money! Yesssir, the future looks bright indeed!


Actually that was my (failed) plan when I did not know so much about myself yet x)


----------



## Nymeria22

Yes, mom! I will tell you all my secrets and every single thought that exists in my head. I will also go out with the many friends you want me to have. We will go to the club and have so much fun. And from now on I will worship you and do everything you want me to and never look bored and tired of your questions. 

It sounds so funny in my head.  I am NEVER going to say that


----------



## kayaycee.

Telling people how you feel is a sign of weakness.


----------



## Austengirl753

I hate my life and everyone around me.


----------



## cannibalbat

"Please don't tell me your secret, I don't want to carry the responsibility!" 
Would never say that. I want to know all of your secrets, even if I regret my curiosity afterwards.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

"Life is so interesting, it is filled with wonderfully intelligent people who deep down are selfless, caring individuals."


----------



## AdamLove

"Of course I have a plan, all I have to do is stay at this job for 35 more years; then I'll be able to retire with a nice pension."


----------



## Mimic octopus

"Look at this jackass just spray painting graffiti across a perfectly bland wall. Way to break the rules. Worthless piece of shit."


----------



## PPM

Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby nooo
Like baby, baby, baby oooh
I thought you'd always be mine (mine)

But I guess I should never say never....


----------



## Grain of Sugar

P thing: I need some more time to decide. I don't like your sponteanity


----------



## Straystuff

*Insert here extremely detailed and inappropriate sex joke that makes everyone in ten mile radius uncomfortable*


----------



## jcal

I don't care about the specs! Just grab the cheapest one you can find. Oh yeah... make sure it's a really flashy color, too!


----------



## Draki

You're so SWEET!!!!!!!111 <3


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

'You know, I just can't stand silence.'

'No! I don't want to jump into the canal! It's cold, and people might laugh at me!'

'I've got a splinter in my finger, and IT HURTS'

'Why did you bring duct tape? What use will it be?'


----------



## Golden Rose

"I looove boredom and I hate fun and kittens."

This was super hard for me to type.


----------



## StoneMoon

"I just don't get people"

"Studying for this word test makes me feel so energized!"

"Literature is so overrated"


----------



## Straystuff

Nobody cares if you are sad! You are pathetic, pull yourself together


----------



## FePa

I will sit down quietly and read a 3000 pages book by myself all weekend, with my phone off, because I need to recharge from the office party we had on Friday


----------



## malachi.holden.3

You intellectuals are so _boring_... I'm gonna go back to my soap opera now.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

I just hate animals.


----------



## Eikichi

"I love fashion".

"I love hugs and people"


----------



## nanthegreat

Can I clean your room for you? I'm bored lol.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

I already know that I will hate it, so I won't even TRY it!


----------



## Golden Rose

I wish I could be working in an office 24 hours a day.


----------



## Glory

I need your help with something.


----------



## HFGE

I was thinking about joining the church. Religion has always been a centerpiece of my life and I wish to be a man of God. People would be so much better off if God ruled their lives!

^-- Referring to organized religion.


----------



## fuliajulia

OMG! I just checked my horoscope and it said that I will have a terrible day today...this must be negative karmic reverberations!


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

When receiving a gift. "Oh my goodness! Oh no, you shouldn't have.. I really don't deserve it... Are you sure? Oh no, I couldn't possibly accept it from you... You are TOO kind! Seriously keep it! You deserve it more than I do, sure I only gave you five presents for your birthday last year, sorry about that by the way..."


----------



## JosephtheSinger

I need to tell you how I really feel.

(ensuing paragraphs of girly-man nonsense)


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

I know how to handle my emotions without ignoring them


----------



## monemi

ESTP: "I like to listen to my favourite sad song and replay it over and over so I can fester in the sadness."


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Of course I have five minutes to talk about our Lord Jesus!


----------



## Zee Bee

Satan Claus said:


> Say something your type would NEVER say.


I don't care


----------



## Max

"I care about your feelings. I want to do what's best for you."


----------



## Joestar

Wow, you're weirder than me.


----------



## Truth Advocate

Can we pleasepleasepleaseplease go get our nails done??? I've been needing to so bad and I just can't go alone!


----------



## something987

monemi said:


> ESTP: "I like to listen to my favourite sad song and replay it over and over so I can fester in the sadness."


ENFP: I definitely do not like to do that, nor have I ever.


----------



## monemi

Ksilva said:


> ENFP: I definitely do not like to do that, nor have I ever.


I read a discussion where an INFP and INFJ talked about doing that. I can't imagine ever wanting to do that.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Let's have a four hour conversation about budget overhead strategy portfolio helicopter stakeholder risk management.


----------



## ae1905

Do all moral judgements come down to values?


----------



## Villainous

I love each and every one of you


----------



## HBIC

"_Reading?_ Ew that's so boring, I'd rather go shopping."


----------



## inregardstomyself

I'd really rather just wing it


----------



## Truth Advocate

Oh just lay off, will you?? I don't want to hear about scientific mumbo jumbo theories and I don't want to make the effort to understand them. Golly.


----------



## Discovery

I f*king hate helpless baby animals and trees! Die die die!!


----------



## Vianna

I love to be at the loudest techno parties and dance 'till I fall


----------



## TruthDismantled

What did you get your mother for mother's day earlier this year?


----------



## Obscure

I speak whatever comes to my mind and make spontaneous decisions without relying neither or intuition nor reason.


----------



## PPM

No, I've never tried that foreign sounding dish but I'd rather stick to what I know, thank you.


----------



## The_Oracle

So, I've decided to join the Peace Corp.

How can we make sure no one's offended by this?

Well, that doesn't seem very safe.

I'm positive it's to specifications, I double checked it myself.

Please, tell me about your sister's boyfriend drama. I'd love to help.


----------



## Clyme

I'm sorry, you're wrong. I don't know why, you uh, you just are.


----------



## Forget

♡Justin Bieber ♡


----------



## Cescafran

I can't, I have to study


----------



## flufiang

"I don't understand where you're coming from at all"


----------



## flufiang

"you're not good enough"


----------



## flufiang

"How's about we don't talk about your feelings today, or you, let's rather talk about me and my feelings."


----------



## Tzara

"Alright, we will agree to disagree then."




Wontlookdown said:


> "I care about your opinion, and for your well-being, Dear."


I say this a lot.
I may or may not mean it roud:


----------



## ALongTime

"I wish there wasn't so much talking in films; I just fast-forward to the action scenes!"

"I have all my music, pictures and documents neatly organised in a system of folders and subfolders, as opposed to having them all in my downloads folder"

"Please, don't talk to me about your emotions, I just don't want to know..."

"Seriously, who ever uses browser tabs??"

"I love having a good argument, especially when it gets really personal"

"I really want to go shopping but I've got no one to go with"

"Time spent when you're not with other people is time that's completely wasted!" _(actually said to me by an extrovert friend)_


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

"It was great seeing you tonight! We should hang out again!"


----------



## tanstaafl28

"Something new and exciting? Nah, I think I'll stick with what is tried and true."


----------



## vforverification

''You know what, you're right. Lets just leave it, nothing's worth an argument ''


----------



## Max

Tzara said:


> "Alright, we will agree to disagree then."
> 
> 
> 
> I say this a lot.
> I may or may not mean it roud:


I don't 'cause why say it when you don't mean it?


----------



## Tzara

Wontlookdown said:


> I don't 'cause why say it when you don't mean it?


You're saying that you dont manipulate people? Ever?

How do you have fun then :tongue:


----------



## Max

Tzara said:


> You're saying that you dont manipulate people? Ever?
> 
> How do you have fun then :tongue:


Um.. annoying people to the point of explosion?


----------



## Luzy

I just made something productive!


----------



## Stendhal

Everything would be fine if we all just followed the rules.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

I regret having not walked into that... I love surprises!


----------



## cautiouskitty

"My idea of a good time? Going out with the girls and partying till I fall down drunk! Plus side if there's some random hottie I can hook up with. Do I need to know his name? No, not really, so long as he's good in the sack."


----------



## Tzara

Phew, this much distraction is enough I should get back to work.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Let me take a selfie.


----------



## MelodyGirl

How I dislike theory. Give me tangible things I can put my hands on.


----------



## Max

Theoretic knowledge is superior to practical knowledge.


----------



## Courtalort

I'm so glad that I conform to the standard norm for every other person my age. I love fitting in and being just like everyone else.


----------



## monemi

I haven't left the house all week.


----------



## MNiS

I don't care about success. Just trying makes you a winner.


----------



## malachi.holden.3

I just need someone to hold me...


----------



## Waiting4Dawn

"Yeah, I know...music, writing or painting don't help anything."


----------



## Klaro26

"I don't care about how they feel. Right now, it is more important to deal with the practical stuff."


----------



## fluorine

Why would I ever want to argue with someone. Even if they're (painfully, woefully, agonizingly) wrong, I don't want to hurt their feelings.

(Pff, sure. Wrong is wrong. In either sense of that phrase)


----------



## SiennaO

''Whoa that's a pretty tight deadline. I'll start straight away so I won't have to rush!''


----------



## popsicle

"I am nothing without my group of friends"


----------



## monemi

"A History of Western Philosophy, by Bertrand Russell? Best birthday present ever!"


----------



## Kwaran

Do dope, fuck hope


----------



## Jadeisamoose

"Unfinished ideas? Please, I've finished all my projects with weeks to spare."


----------



## Klaro26

"Philosophy? Uh, that's such a useless area!"


----------



## Tzara

Who invented this "tabs" thing on browsers, Its useless, I never use any more than 2.


----------



## mjostrong

I'm not sorry.


----------



## snowflakes

I hate staying cooped up inside my house all day, I want to go outside and hang out with my friends!


----------



## Atrej

You know, what I like best about myself is that I really like going out with large crowds and make myself stand out... I don't know, I just love being the center of attention. It's great!


----------



## MelodyGirl

aske said:


> You know, what I like best about myself is that I really like going out with large crowds and make myself stand out... I don't know, I just love being the center of attention. It's great!


I don't think anyone actually says that. The real attention-getters don't like to admit it.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Dude, I am burned out! I have been working my ass off all night!


----------



## mysterie

i just dont get people who are always negative, why dont they just get _over_ themselves!?


----------



## Theophania

"Uh, what assignment?"


"It's not perfect but it's good enough. Nothing ever has to be perfect"


----------



## Dragon Rider

"Get off my lawn you wippersnappers!! This is my property and I don't wanna see anyone's foot even 10 feet away from my beautifully cut grass D:< !! "


----------



## Max

"I'm sorry for hurting you..."

"I'll take care of you."

"OOH! OMG! PARIS HILTON!"


----------



## Max

**Stupid browser messed up**


----------



## MelodyGirl

Wontlookdown said:


> **Stupid browser messed up**


Wait, it says you're ENTP now. Are you ESFP or ENTP?


Anti-quote, something my type wouldn't say: "I'll never talk to you again."


----------



## Max

MelodyGirl said:


> Wait, it says you're ENTP now. Are you ESFP or ENTP?
> 
> 
> Anti-quote, something my type wouldn't say: "I'll never talk to you again."


Or in between? I've been typed as an ESFP, ESTP, ENFP, INTP and INFP in the past. But I'm too rude to be any of them


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

No,no,it's totally fine if you're both an idiot and a bully.


----------



## Little Cloud

And you cry for that?? I've bigger problems than you and I don't waste my time crying but reacting!
You have to go out always even when you feel not good, you have to be always strong and being strong means don't cry and don't break up by the pain. Stop doing the victim, you're pathetic!


----------



## HBIC

"It's fine that you've interrupted me while I was reading/watching my favorite show/thinking/speaking. I don't mind at all."


----------



## Waiting4Dawn

It's fine if you hurt the people I love...not my problem...
INFP


----------



## LadyKitty

Hey babe, did you notice this milk is about to expire? That sell-by date says tomorrow! Do you think it's ok? I think I'm going to dump it; we could get sick! How could the store sell this? You can't take risks with dairy. I'm going to call the manager.
-- ENTP


----------



## kevinlolwut

INFP


"Hey, have you looked at the timetable I set up for this week yet? It's really detailed! We'll be doing this, this, this, then this."

"No no, think _inside_ the box."


----------



## Grac3

Let's invite over 20 people and watch football for three hours.


----------



## dianamodel3

Kozelek said:


> Let's invite over 20 people and watch football for three hours.


Hahaha funny


----------



## something987

Stelliferous said:


> Well you're definitely wrong about that. INFPs only do that sort of thing after a fuck ton of trying. We're not incompetent crybabies. Even locked alone in a room, INFPs will never stop trying to think of something to change the impossible. There is always trying.


Eh, not in my experience. But to each their own


----------



## Max

I wanna be a cashier. It's been my lifelong dream.


----------



## Purrfessor

Ksilva said:


> Eh, not in my experience. But to each their own


You mean your experience as an INFP?


----------



## dianamodel3

Wontlookdown said:


> I wanna be a cashier. It's been my lifelong dream.


Lol


----------



## something987

Stelliferous said:


> You mean your experience as an INFP?


Experience knowing them


----------



## Max

dianamodel3 said:


> Lol


What? It's true.


----------



## dianamodel3

Wontlookdown said:


> What? It's true.


Yes?


----------



## AidanOfSweden

"I love when people constructively criticize me."


----------



## DeWitte

"Please don't judge me, it hurts my feelings."


----------



## Max

"I'm a serial killer, Baby!"
*wields knife*


----------



## something987




----------



## Max

Ksilva said:


>


Lol. Nice parody.


----------



## Giraffe77

Do you want to go for a date?


----------



## Klaro26

Stop the sentimental crap! You think I care about your feelings?


----------



## BlackLion

Damnn, I have to finish my homework for tommorow, Ok, i'll do it before bed, now lets play or watch TV.


----------



## Max

Yay! Advanced algebra!!!


----------



## vleroy728

Yeah.. about that poetry slam. I can't go because I'm willingly working overtime every day this week at the office for some extra money!


----------



## AidanOfSweden

"I love change, I love it!"


----------



## Mossy Piglet

stultum said:


> I sincerely hope that there isn't a type who would typically say that. That would be sick.


I'm sorry (or not sorry?)


----------



## narawithherthought

"She thinks she is good enough to flirt every man in this office? Oh I can't stand it. " 

"Hey fatty, what are you doing here?"

"That ugly boy wants to talk with me? Hell no."


----------



## jcal

Anybody up for a trip to the shopping mall to kill some time?


----------



## Noir

Let me hear your bullshit.


----------



## Max

I'm obsessed with quantinum physics.


----------



## MsBossyPants

"Oh my gosh, YES!!!. I would LOVE to come to your scrapbooking party!!!"


----------



## Waiting4Dawn

Just because something is alive doesn't mean it has value


----------



## Serenade

"Sure. I'll come to that kick-ass party, dance all night, get drunk, and do a bunch of drugs!" 

I seriously don't know any narcotics. xD


----------



## Lyneth

Hello! My name is ENFJ and I am going to use my knowledge of you to seriously fuck your life up and feel very good about it afterwards


----------



## Lyneth

I am going to use my knowledge of you to seriously fuck your life up and feel very good about it afterwards


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

That's a smart question!


----------



## INTPF

I love you so much. Even though you may not feel the same, I just needed to tell you to get it off my chest. I have loved you for so long and you should know this! You're all I ever think about, and I kinda hate you at the same time. But I love you and I will never give up on you!


----------



## Klaro26

INTPF said:


> I love you so much. Even though you may not feel the same, I just needed to tell you to get it off my chest. I have loved you for so long and you should know this! You're all I ever think about, and I kinda hate you at the same time. But I love you and I will never give up on you!


This sounds like something my type WOULD say. Or at least, I would. Right now...


----------



## The Exception

Religion is supposed to be followed, not questioned.


----------



## Dartyus

People are too untrustworthy to be given true freedom.


----------



## Obscure

Pink is not just a color! It's an attitude!! （＾∇＾）


----------



## malachi.holden.3

Waiting4Dawn said:


> Not gonna comment...


Is this something that an INFP would never do? Or are you actually not gonna comment?


Because you did.


:wink:


----------



## Starless Ubiquity

1. Follow your heart!
2. I wanna give you a big hug, everybody!
3. If your parents say so, just do it.
4. I feel your pain...
5. Would you like help filling in this long, boring tax form?


----------



## GoosePeelings

_I feel pretty, oh so pretty! I feel pretty, and witty gay!~_


----------



## The_Wanderer

There is absolutely nothing an ENFP won't say.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Starbuckskat said:


> I'm in love with you, but that's irrational and isn't productive to me. I'd never continue doing something this illogical, so please refrain from me. I will be in my gray room, counting each penny in my bank individually for hours.


^This. :wink:


----------



## INFJRoanna

''Who cares?''


----------



## Jenko

I'd rather go with the safe option, why taking risk when I'm sure an option it will not fail...

writing that almost made me think there was a little sense to this point of view, but then I changed my mind!


----------



## Jenko

''This assignment is suppose to be ready in two days, I better start doing it''

I actually might say this, but I end up not doing it until the last hour, or I do start and in about five minutes I stop


----------



## Obscure

Jenko said:


> ''This assignment is suppose to be ready in two days, I better start doing it''
> 
> I actually might say this, but I end up not doing it until the last hour, or I do start and in about five minutes I stop


Same...same *facepalm*



I wanna be a data officer in a 1m/1m office!!  !!


----------



## Max

"Let's sit in and study the laws of physics and play some chess over a cup of coffee."


----------



## Velocity

"Yes you can come over to my place whenever you feel for it"


----------



## SmartasJoe

Man I'm so stupid.


----------



## Theology

Everyone doing it? I better start too.


----------



## worldslittlesis

"Listen up, everyone! I've just met you all today, but I'm going to give big, long hugs every single one of you!"


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Absolutes. It is extraordinarily difficult for anyone to get an absolute out of me. If you ever manage, you're seeing/hearing something really rare. Probably. I can't even pick one because I fear people will miss the subtle differences between an INTP making a stand and an INTP declaring an absolute... but perhaps I'm being too cautious XD


----------



## Subaku

I love math it's just awesome and oh so easy


----------



## Angebear

Finally joined a fraternity! Can't wait to get drunk with my bros and lay some hot chicks!


----------



## Angebear

I don't care about what's going on in the rest of the world! I don't have time to cry over those sad puppy and starving kids in Africa commercials! 

my esfp sister said this once :frustrating:


----------



## Angebear

Ugh that fugly witch makes me so mad, I just do NOT have the patience for her


----------



## ihadahamsandwich

Let me make a list of all the things I have to do today.


----------



## atenea

Asuzanne515 said:


> Finally joined a fraternity! Can't wait to get drunk with my bros and lay some hot chicks!


I totally agree with this one, I can't even imagine myself saying or thinking this


----------



## JB Nobody

I need a long, heartwarming hug.


----------



## Thorweeps

O ... M .... G ..... can't you just see all the possibilities!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## xSnowwolfx

INFP. 

I never think about the future and I can't get enough of parties and people, I could spend all week at a party if I could


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

I just feel like people are like, the best thing that, like, ever ,like, happened to me! You know!


----------



## MsBossyPants

I should probably take one of those public speaking courses - because standing up in front of a room full of people giving a presentation of my vision just scares the crap out of me. I could NEVER do that. I'm just too shy and unsure of myself.


----------



## miss.intensity

"Having a plan is constricting!"


----------



## Thorweeps

Every moment of every day of my life is planned and already scheduled. I cannot deal with the unexpected.


----------



## Max

"Let's clean my bedroom!"


----------



## Obscure

You don't wanna be friends anymore all of a sudden with no particular reason? Cool bye! I don't care at all because friendship means nothing to me and I already bond with anyone and befriend and share my universe too easily.


----------



## bearlybreathing

I'm totally against drugs (especially because it's against the law and all). Even though I'm against them, I'd still do them.


----------



## bellybutton

The_Wanderer said:


> There is absolutely nothing an ENFP won't say.


Hahahaha
Truuuuuuue


----------



## Waiting4Dawn

"I totally wish I couldn't think up these fictional scenarios in my head..."


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

"Just... Relax... Dude ok?"


----------



## AphidRuin

I just want to care about you more.


----------



## gumsage

I would die for you


----------



## Obscure

SmartasJoe said:


> Man I'm so stupid.


I do actually say this. Not rarely too.


----------



## namio.

Mom, can you help me clean up my bedroom?


----------



## The Hatter

"You devilish non-conformist! How dare you not worship god! You are going to hell for this!"


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

I will bow down to everyone who thinks himself stronger than me.

I will be satisfied with being a housewife, caring after my husband and kids and watching keeping up with the kardashians all day long.

I'm more than happy with living an exceptionally mediocre life.


----------



## FreyaLuna

"Heart over mind."


----------



## sraddatz

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I will bow down to everyone who thinks himself stronger than me.
> 
> I will be satisfied with being a housewife, caring after my husband and kids and watching keeping up with the kardashians all day long.
> 
> I'm more than happy with living an exceptionally mediocre life.


There is nothing worse than mediocrity! If you have the ability to be exceptional in any way, you should take full advantage. To not do so is disgraceful.


----------



## Maidelane

"Yay! A party with a lot of people which I dont know" INFJ


----------



## Max

You are welcome, welcooome


----------



## Klaro26

I need to stick to my agenda, even if it messes with other people's lives.


----------



## EMWUZX

Pssh, I don't care about power. In fact, I would absolutely love to be someones underling!


----------



## Sodaude

"I know exactly how I feel."

"I don't know, I never thought about that before." 

"I'm very sorry that my factual, objective statement hurt your feelings."

"I know why you randomly burst into tears and I completely understand and empathize."

"I sense there's an awkward tension but rather than making a sarcastic comment to deflect, I would rather address the core issue."

"Sure, let me tell you my schedule for the day because I have planned it down to the minute."

"I'm very sorry for making that thoughtless joke about you. That was very insensitive to your feelings."

"I know exactly what I want and I'm not going to change my mind about it."

"I won't stop working on this project until I have seen it through to completion." 

"Boy, reading all these, I seem like a really sweet and reliable person."


----------



## Faunae

Sodaude said:


> "I know exactly how I feel."
> 
> "I don't know, I never thought about that before."
> 
> "I'm very sorry that my factual, objective statement hurt your feelings."
> 
> "I know why you randomly burst into tears and I completely understand and empathize."
> 
> "I sense there's an awkward tension but rather than making a sarcastic comment to deflect, I would rather address the core issue."
> 
> "Sure, let me tell you my schedule for the day because I have planned it down to the minute."
> 
> "I'm very sorry for making that thoughtless joke about you. That was very insensitive to your feelings."
> 
> "I know exactly what I want and I'm not going to change my mind about it."
> 
> "I won't stop working on this project until I have seen it through to completion."
> 
> "Boy, reading all these, I seem like a really sweet and reliable person."


eh. i know an ENTP who is at least apologetic when he hurts someone's feelings. empathy isn't his strong suit, but he does like people and actually cares about some of them, so he tries not to be an asshole.

INFJs wouldn't say the opposite of a few of these, hahaha...

"i don't care that my factual, objective statement hurt your feelings."
"i don't get why you randomly burst into tears... will you stop crying?"
"who cares if i complete this project? there are greater things at stake." (i even complete projects i hate because i'm absolutely, 100% obsessed with seeing things through to the end.)


----------



## Sodaude

@cloud rattles, of course we apologize when we really mess up. But we don't give insincere apologies to smooth things over for someone who is irrational. Hence the "factual, objective statement" qualifier.

I had an argument with a relative (god I wish I knew her type because we endlessly don't understand each other and she constantly cries and says she wants be close to me but I have no idea what she is talking about). She was upset with me about something I said. She explained why. I heard her out and said I understood where she was coming from, I explained my intention with my statement, and said that I couldn't do more other than offer to keep this in mind in the future. Then she said she would feel much better if I apologize. I just stared at her. I know I speak crassly, and when I do, I usually say, "Oh, I probably should have phrased that differently." But I thought she was being so overly sensitive and demanding an apology. So I just said, "I think I understand how you feel and I really had no intention of hurting you. Obviously I wouldn't say something malicious. But I also have to be able to speak without being chastised." And she was like, "I don't understand why you won't just apologize if you know it will make me feel better?" WTF?!? Who just demands nonsensical apologies for their arbitrary emotional reactions??


----------



## Faunae

@Sodaude: i can actually understand that. i myself would apologize because — not to sound stereotypically INFJ, ha — the emotional environment is too important to me not to, but i know what you mean and have actually observed the same thing in the ENTP i mentioned. he apologizes when there was a real misunderstanding, a lapse in his own logic or something along those lines, but not after everything has been explained. i actually remember, on a day that he was feeling particularly righteous, he said to me (about a friend), "i'm not going to apologize to her for how _she_ feels." i think that sums it up pretty well. :~)


----------



## Sodaude

@cloud rattles, that makes perfect sense to me. Any thoughts on her type? She must be an FJ, right? She can be super talkative and social but is also a homebody. She's not into exercise or physical activity but she loves crafting (that right there tells you we're doomed). I'm thinking ISFJ? How can I love INFJs so much and feel like banging my head into a wall when I talk to her? #oneletteroff


----------



## Faunae

Sodaude said:


> @cloud rattles, that makes perfect sense to me. Any thoughts on her type? She must be an FJ, right? She can be super talkative and social but is also a homebody. She's not into exercise or physical activity but she loves crafting (that right there tells you we're doomed). I'm thinking ISFJ? How can I love INFJs so much and feel like banging my head into a wall when I talk to her? #oneletteroff


hahahaha. i know a pretty cool ISFJ myself but haven't met any ESFJs i worked with, so i know what you mean. she does sound like an ISFJ or ESFJ to me. the "homebody" trait is pretty typical of Si users, and she's definitely a feeler. if she required an apology just for the sake of one, dominant Fe seems likely, so i'm leaning towards ESFJ. could be either, though — does she have a harder time with logic or with generating ideas? if it's the former, ESFJ, and if it's the latter, ISFJ.


----------



## trifire

I hate you.
I'm sorry, but you have to die.
There is no other way.
etc.
All NFs are very similar in what they will choose to say.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I am an ESFJ.


----------



## sraddatz

Let's have a long heart to heart about "us"


----------



## Scientia1998

"You can be Team-Captain."


----------



## Then

I think it might be better in the long run if we just forget about it, you know?


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## Klaro26

I'm sorry that I love you.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

I don't have an opinion on the matter.


----------



## Noir

Awwwwww, look at how cute you are. Ododododododoooooooo.


----------



## kannbrown

Just shut up and DO it.

Or..

Doesn't have to make sense, if you FEEL it in your HEART.


Come on, everyone, group hug.


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

No, you're right. I was wrong. 
Will a hug make you feel better?


----------



## INFPsyche

'All i want is a husband, 2.4 kids and a white picket fence'..


----------



## kannbrown

Cut to the chase..


----------



## INFPsyche

'I don't give a shit about how you're feeling.. let's talk about me..'..


----------



## kannbrown

Too long, didn't read...


----------



## INFPsyche

'Oops.. i overlapped my teeth bleaching appointment with the hair dresser.. i think I'll definitely go get my hair done though.. my roots are so bad.. omg!'..


----------



## kannbrown

'Insert fashion thing here'.


----------



## INFPsyche

Could you please start living your life according to MY standards??.. i mean.. you're really starting to piss me off lately and i don't think i can handle it..'..


----------



## INFPsyche

'I want to control you!'..


----------



## kannbrown

Let's get this organized
We need a schedule


----------



## INFPsyche

*Erased*


----------



## Eventive

Noir said:


> Awwwwww, look at how cute you are. Ododododododoooooooo.


Love to do shit like this for my INTP friends. The reactions I get - none.

Thanks guys for great joke ideas.

Tried this the other day: "You sure you're okay. You haven't been depressed, have you? You can tell me." -stolen from someone.


----------



## desinys

An ENTJ has been planning to throw a huge surprise birthday party for her close friend. She has been in the party place organizing the final preparations (=bossing people). The awaited moment comes when the birthday girl comes in with an awkward smile and people start singing. The ENTJ looks at the friend who was supposed to bring the birthday girl to storage to get pillows for a sleepover and sees tears in her eyes. One more look at the birthday girl's face tells it all......
ENTJ: "Ohh don't you worry about it, it's not your fault she figured it out!! Hey, you did your best and that's all I can ask for even though you promised me 12 times that you are able to tell her this one white lie to make her birthday extraordinary. You know, after two months of planning and threatening the 60 people coming to this party to make sure they'll keep their mouths shut, I get it. This last minute slip was due to human error and nobody's fault. Heyy, cheer up!! It happens to the best of us. *hugs* Now wipe your tears and try this punch. Or do you wanna go somewhere for a while and calm down? I'll get you some water and a cookie, and then we'll go. Look at me when I tell you this: it's gonna be okay, I promise you."
The idiot: "Okay but after that I'll go home.. I'm not really on a party mood anymore...."
ENTJ: "How about I don't drink tonight so that you don't need to be the only sober one? Would that make you feel better? Good! See, everything's gonna be alright."


I almost ended up in a situation like this.... Thank god not, I would have told her to leave immediately if she values her life at all and tried to save what there was left to be saved. And make sure thatthe next time I see her she'll understand exactly how badly she screwed up.


----------



## Dabbling

What day is ... Oh Friday...it's always cold on a Fri...oh, look!...did you know Mr Niellson who lived down the road last year he ...now, do you like those little sausages I get from the...maybe at Christmas we could...


----------



## melebula

"It's ok if what he said is inaccurate. At least he's trying his best."


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

PARTYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!?11?!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oddiscrey

What do you mean there is no plan!?


----------



## B00Bz

A lot of things I say are things my type would never say, but then I said them and I'm my type so...like...what?

Anyway, back on topic: "I don't care how it makes you feel, as long as it gets the job done".


oddiscrey said:


> What do you mean there is no plan!?


I had an ENTP get frustrated and yell at me because I was being "inflexible" for wanting to make sure that we didn't miss what we both wanted to do. They felt like talking to someone about their dog instead of getting on the train. I was like :dry: I love being spontaneous but my god!


----------



## oddiscrey

B00Bz said:


> I had an ENTP get frustrated and yell at me because I was being "inflexible" for wanting to make sure that we didn't miss what we both wanted to do. They felt like talking to someone about their dog instead of getting on the train. I was like :dry: I love being spontaneous but my god!


Heh, that happens sometimes...  To be fair, dogs are magnificent creatures! roud:


----------



## Vacious

_I want to live the same life, work the same job, deal with people, behind the desk of a cubicle for the next 20-30 years of my life. _


----------



## leftbanke

_"You'll know when we hit on you, and you'll like it!" _


----------



## nichya

It has been a productive day.


This thread is a gem ! so hilarious :'D


----------



## amiarobot

"Before you leave give me a big hug"
"books are so boring I'd way rather hang out with a large group of people instead"
"that movie was so sad i think i might cry again"
"please stop talking about theories, there hurting my brain"
"i hate being all alone"


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

amiarobot said:


> "Before you leave give me a big hug"
> "books are so boring I'd way rather hang out with a large group of people instead"
> "that movie was so sad i think i might cry again"
> "please stop talking about theories, there hurting my brain"
> "i hate being all alone"


I love how I can pick out the INTP/J types with 99% accuracy just by your posts on here.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

You stole my heart. Now let me steal yours.


----------



## JackSparroww

Moonious said:


> You stole my heart. Now let me steal yours.


Kinda irrational for a logical woman


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

"We always made this way, why change?"


----------



## OffTheBooks

"Ahhh... Time to go to bed, completely satisfied with that last song I just wrote."


----------



## Thorweeps

I have my whole day planned out.


----------



## f8alz28

Thorweeps said:


> I have my whole day planned out.


So do I! Where did you get that organizer? I so want one.


----------



## snail

"Just get over it and stop being so sensitive! Your feelings are not my problem."

"I can't help you tonight because I have to organize my collection of business and accounting textbooks, make my bed, and tidy my room."

"I really think you ought to be more practical and worry about how things are rather than how things 'should' be."

"Life's not fair. It's your responsibility to adapt."


----------



## inspiro

Let's plan this out step by step before we do it.


----------



## Thorweeps

f8alz28 said:


> So do I! Where did you get that organizer? I so want one.


I made an exhaustive search both online and at the brick & mortar stores, compared all the prices, features, wrote a list of all the pros and cons of each, compared them all side by side, _definitely_ asked for input from my hundreds and hundreds of friends, and lots & lots of strangers, then chose the least practical one because it's just so darned pretty.


----------



## B00Bz

"I don't care what you think of me"

Although, I actually have said this many times and meant it, so maybe it's not true, but stereotypically speaking its not something and ESFP would say.


----------



## f8alz28

Thorweeps said:


> I have my whole day planned out.





f8alz28 said:


> So do I! Where did you get that organizer? I so want one.





Thorweeps said:


> I made an exhaustive search both online and at the brick & mortar stores, compared all the prices, features, wrote a list of all the pros and cons of each, compared them all side by side, _definitely_ asked for input from my hundreds and hundreds of friends, and lots & lots of strangers, then chose the least practical one because it's just so darned pretty.


Oh Wow! You're like 10 steps ahead of me!


----------



## Thorweeps

f8alz28 said:


> Oh Wow! You're like 10 steps ahead of me!


I have patience for these types of things.


----------



## Thorweeps

B00Bz said:


> "I don't care what you think of me"
> 
> Although, I actually have said this many times and meant it, so maybe it's not true, but stereotypically speaking its not something and ESFP would say.


The thing I care about most is what other people think of me. I simply cannot exist without positive feedback.


----------



## inspiro

You know what would make life so much better? More rules! Lots and lots of rules so everybody could always know the exact right way to do everything before they even try.


----------



## VinnieBob

hug me I'm lonely


----------



## Thorweeps

inspiro said:


> You know what would make life so much better? More rules! Lots and lots of rules so everybody could always know the exact right way to do everything before they even try.


Rules are not there to be broken! They are there to be followed to the letter until all have been obeyed!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Threads about sadness are my favorite. 


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorweeps

I want to be a motivational speaker.


----------



## Little Cloud

Stop always talking about emotions and feelings, these things make me upset. Let's talk about some concrete: what we're going to do friday and saturday night? And don't tell me that you are not going to go out this weekend or that you want to something relaxing like watching movies, I want to party all the night, have fun and to forget all the problems.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

*Here I come to save the day.*


----------



## Eudaimonia

You're the SHITZ! Get your hoochie ass over here so we can make a sushi roll together.

Now that I'm done, you can go into the kitchen and bake me a pie.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Eudaimonia said:


> You're the SHITZ! Get your hoochie ass over here so we can make a sushi roll together.
> 
> Now that I'm done, you can go into the kitchen and bake me a pie.


Note to self: never use the oven with a hard-on. :shocked:


----------



## MidnightBlue88

I can't wait to see you and kiss you. I want to go on a romantic date with you. 😍 (to my bf)

I really, really, really want to get married.

I want a husband, one or two kids, a few dogs, and a white picket fence.

I'm depressed.

I don't know, that seems rather dangerous. You should probably think it through and ask yourself if it's really worth it.

I'm scared to sky-dive and bungee jump.

- ISTP


----------



## f8alz28

MidnightBlue88 said:


> I don't know, that seems rather dangerous. You should probably think it through and ask yourself if it's really worth it.
> 
> - ISTP


Okay, I thought it through! There's no fun in danger.


----------



## Elyasis

It doesn't have to be perfect.

Don't overthink it. Just do it.

Let's go out to the bar!

You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals. So let's do it like they do on the discovery channel.

Isn't my baby so cute! OMG I just want to eat him up! Such a little cutie! (etc.)

I just need someone to tell me what to do!


(The irony here is that if we did say some of these things our type would never say we would be more balanced individuals as a result. Just a thought.)


----------



## Mercury33

Gosh, I've just explained to you in every single detail how this arithmetic problem needed to be solved, once again! How can't you just understand the logic behind this process? It is so simple, I really have no idea what you're going to do with your life.

(Owww I apologise so much for even considering writing this!)


----------



## Noir

I wanna live in your socks, so I can be your every step of the way.


----------



## Inveniet

INFPsyche said:


> 'All i want is a husband, 2.4 kids and a white picket fence'..


That is what my INFP ex said.


----------



## INFPsyche

Oops *delete*..


----------



## johnnyyukon

Office Space sells the best daily planners, and believe me, I've shopped around.


----------



## INFPsyche

hornet said:


> That is what my INFP ex said.


Must be that 'idealist' mindset.. hard to know what everybody would say.. but i wouldn't say it!!..


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

. .


----------



## kannbrown

*looks at obvious spelling/grammatical error in my post* Screw it, who cares?


----------



## Booyou

First get your job done, clean up the house and fix your sleep schedule. I'm giving you 24 hours. Not a second more.


----------



## Klaro26

Why? Because that is how it is. No need to question WHY it is true.


----------



## Keres

"I'm busy, talk to me about your emotions later. Can't you ever wait? Sheesh. "

(It literally hurt to write that, I am so sorry :blushed: )


----------



## Sempiturtle

Keres said:


> "I'm busy, talk to me about your emotions later. Can't you ever wait? Sheesh. "
> 
> (It literally hurt to write that, I am so sorry :blushed: )


(( basically me. LOL. ))

Please tell me what's on your mind. I'll give up everything to help you


----------



## Bathilda

"With my outstanding interpersonal skills, my persistence and tenacity, and my talent for managerial organization, I am an excellent candidate for Chief Sales Officer."


----------



## Bash

_No, by all means! We can talk about work later. Your feelings about our tone is more important._


----------



## Ferin

"Fuck the planet!"

"Kittens and puppies repulse me."

"Would you like some fries with that knuckle sandwich?"


Man, not feeling is pretty badass.


----------



## Lacuna

My type is totally obvious to me and everyone else!




Ferin said:


> "Fuck the planet!"
> 
> "Kittens and puppies repulse me."
> 
> "Would you like some fries with that knuckle sandwich?"
> 
> Man, not feeling is pretty badass.


Feeling in an unfeeling world that considers the above words to be the pinnacle of awesome? Definitely badass.


----------



## Jrhd437

OMG! Economics?! That's so boring!

- INTP

(BTW, that was an imitation of an ESFJ).


----------



## Ferin

Lacuna said:


> My type is totally obvious to me and everyone else!
> 
> Feeling in an unfeeling world that considers the above words to be the pinnacle of awesome? Definitely badass.



That's what I'm talking about! I really love feeling in the unfeeling world. I can't help it, even if we don't have as many cool catchphrases


----------



## Schweeeeks

I never read into things.


----------



## kannbrown

I'm a real go getter, people person and a born salesman. I live for my job and corporate culture and ready to 'dynamically actualize a client centered architecture to leverage our core competencies'. (Literally got that from a 'corporate BS' site).


----------



## Lacuna

Ferin said:


> That's what I'm talking about! I really love feeling in the unfeeling world. I can't help it, even if we don't have as many cool catchphrases


"Hey! You! Stop burning fossil fuels and hurting babies!"

XD

To stay on topic... I believe everyone *must* fit into an MBTI box, there are no exceptions!


----------



## Crimplene for men

Let's hang out and talk about fashion, makeup and celebrity news.


----------



## MidnightBlue88

I wish my boyfriend could talk to me right now. It's driving me nuts that he's not answering me! I WANT to talk to him so badly. I want him to reassure me everything is fine and that he still wants me.


----------



## Crimplene for men

Sweet Jesus - I absolutely love housework!


----------



## Helnax

Yeah, of course, I'll work on it straight away, I don't procrastinate. And yeah, expect me to be on time on our date, or you know what, I'll probs be there 15 minutes before, just in case.


----------



## kannbrown

A place for everything, and everything in its place.

I'm going out, anyone coming with me? Please, SOMEONE come with me...


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

'Yes, I know that this has been disproven over a thousand times, but I just _feel_ that there's energy flowing through me and everything, you know? And if we all just thought positive thoughts, there wouldn't be any problems. No, no illnesses and natural disasters either. They are just brought upon ourselves with bad thoughts, you know?


----------



## Sempiturtle

Please tell me what to do.


----------



## Deejaz

No. You're on your own. Stop being sensitive and deal with it.


----------



## Sempiturtle

Mean.. you're making me really upset with that, I don't know what to do!


----------



## Deejaz

I don't care about what you feel. If you think about this logically, there are benefits in being lost. If you don't understand.. I simply really couldn't care less.


----------



## Sempiturtle

(( Lmao, neat ))

Sigh... whatever I guess it doesn't matter. You don't care anyway...


----------



## Deejaz

I completely agree with you-- Now what should I get for lunch?


----------



## knife

Xahhakatar said:


> I don't care what you think about me.


Obvious mistype is obvious 


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## EMWUZX

You know, I have a month to do that presentation, but I should probably start today.


----------



## Laylaw

I'm good with emotions.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

hammersklavier said:


> Obvious mistype is obvious
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


What I meant is that I like to hear people's opinions about me. That doesn't mean I let anyone change who I am.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I love the real world.


----------



## Thorweeps

I just love going clothes shopping.


----------



## Endless Rainbows

I really don't care what other people think about me.


----------



## Aquaponics

Okaaay honey you won't believe me OMG!! You know Katy? No noooo not the Katy who was soooo drunk last weekend the oth...wait by the way do you know where she got her blue dress ?? ANYWAYS you know the other Katie who's going out with Mike?? Well keep this for yourself but Samantha told me that Alex saw her with ANDREW yesterday !!! Yeah I _know_, he's way too hot for her.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

My social calendar is _booked_ for this month - yay!


----------



## Biracial

I wub youuuu!


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Please stop talking, because it's hard for me to hear my own voice that far usurps any ounce of your idle blathering, which I'm shocked you have the ability to spew in the first place, considering your absolute intellectual ineptitude. Your "feelings" are irrelevant to me. 
I've realized that most people are "emotionally evolved", ergo "cerebrally atrophied"; I can relate more to a robot, as I've also realized being "human" requires "emotions" and "accountability" thus taxing on my ability to have a fulfilling relationship with myself only, and especially conflicts with my duty to the only ethical doctrine, being politics. 
Stop further inhibiting the mental advancements, of the few beautiful fascistic minds that are left in this world, with your inability to control your useless "needs for affection, appreciation, and friendship" and other incomprehensible nonsense; nurture rather your ability to deliberately be non-existent in anyones life. 
Love,
No one ever. Get used to it, you liberal, animal-loving, left-wing, socialist.


----------



## Trademark

I love sado-masochism.


----------



## RMBM

"give up"


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I accept my place in life.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

MidnightPicnic said:


> Please stop talking, because it's hard for me to hear my own voice that far usurps any ounce of your idle blathering, which I'm shocked you have the ability to spew in the first place, considering your absolute intellectual ineptitude. Your "feelings" are irrelevant to me.
> I've realized that most people are "emotionally evolved", ergo "cerebrally atrophied"; I can relate more to a robot, as I've also realized being "human" requires "emotions" and "accountability" thus taxing on my ability to have a fulfilling relationship with myself only, and especially conflicts with my duty to the only ethical doctrine, being politics.
> Stop further inhibiting the mental advancements, of the few beautiful fascistic minds that are left in this world, with your inability to control your useless "needs for affection, appreciation, and friendship" and other incomprehensible nonsense; nurture rather your ability to deliberately be non-existent in anyones life.
> Love,
> No one ever. Get used to it, you liberal, animal-loving, left-wing, socialist.


You, madam, have my infinite respect. I also need to work the phrase "cerebrally atrophied" into conversation or writing now.


----------



## nichya

Indeed..I had to check your type twice, you convince me too well of otherwise 



MidnightPicnic said:


> Please stop talking, because it's hard for me to hear my own voice that far usurps any ounce of your idle blathering, which I'm shocked you have the ability to spew in the first place, considering your absolute intellectual ineptitude. Your "feelings" are irrelevant to me.
> I've realized that most people are "emotionally evolved", ergo "cerebrally atrophied"; I can relate more to a robot, as I've also realized being "human" requires "emotions" and "accountability" thus taxing on my ability to have a fulfilling relationship with myself only, and especially conflicts with my duty to the only ethical doctrine, being politics.
> Stop further inhibiting the mental advancements, of the few beautiful fascistic minds that are left in this world, with your inability to control your useless "needs for affection, appreciation, and friendship" and other incomprehensible nonsense; nurture rather your ability to deliberately be non-existent in anyones life.
> Love,
> No one ever. Get used to it, you liberal, animal-loving, left-wing, socialist.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> You, madam, have my infinite respect. I also need to work the phrase "cerebrally atrophied" into conversation or writing now.


Wow, thank you so much! 😊 It was a lot of fun to write, and I'm glad you can take something from it. 


nichya said:


> Indeed..I had to check your type twice, you convince me too well of otherwise


Lmao!!  Awesome. I was hoping I could capture an impression contrary to the predictable, unusually-positive ENFJ disposition.


----------



## Modal Soul

ew sex


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

MidnightPicnic said:


> Wow, thank you so much! &#55357;&#56842; It was a lot of fun to write, and I'm glad you can take something from it.
> 
> Lmao!!  Awesome. I was hoping I could capture an impression contrary to the predictable, unusually-positive ENFJ disposition.


It's not like other types _do_ say that (although it is not implied in your post that they do)


----------



## phoenix_9

Doesn't mean a damn thing..


----------



## the_natrix

surgery said:


> "Excuse me, you charged me an extra 65 cents. I demand a refund or I'll be talking to your manager!"


My dad haggled the price of a chair up from $10 to $15. We were all like "dude, that's not how garage sales work".


----------



## surgery

"I work in finance. I make six figures a year."


----------



## smooooth

You can succeed without facing some kind of struggle.


----------



## speakforthetrees

"I'm scared." or whatever the opposite of "Who wants to FUCK with me?" is


----------



## daniluni

Do it right you senseless blob!


----------



## Tharwen

im such a good person, that i would never conquer the world -INFJ

any ideas how so? uhum, ahem, jesus, hitler, carl jung?

next, me. im taking all infj's on this. lets conquer earth for the infj'sto rule! whose with me? we need slaves from the other types!

oh my, this infj nature truly is in my veins!


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333

"I almost felt and was about to give a f.ck. Now it's time to get my work done according to the plan"


----------



## KanRen

Emotions make this world go round.


----------



## phoenix_9

Emotions dont make this world go round...


----------



## PandaBeLikeHellNo

"Jeez! Will you just stop telling me all these personal feelings of yours and showing your heart to me, I'm sick of your emotionality"


----------



## KanRen

phoenix_9 said:


> Emotions dont make this world go round...


*Orgasm*


----------



## lackofmops

Gosh, you're smart.


----------



## Obscure

Gossip is not hurtful, sarcasm is!


----------



## Mammon

No. Fuck you.


----------



## JasmineDarlene

I'm going to pursue a career in sales!


----------



## Morn

I am going to take a vow of obedience and become a catholic monk.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Morn said:


> I am going to take a vow of obedience and become a catholic monk.


Why not? Brother Cadfael is a Catholic monk and he's cool. Jesuits are pretty cool as well because they do research and as monks they don't have to justify why they are geeky and reclusive like that.


----------



## MonkOnAcid

If everybody followed the rules, everything would be just fine.


----------



## Morn

FlaviaGemina said:


> Why not? Brother Cadfael is a Catholic monk and he's cool. Jesuits are pretty cool as well because they do research and as monks they don't have to justify why they are geeky and reclusive like that.


Do not see many INTJs aspiring to a role of such intellectual and physical subservience.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Morn said:


> Do not see many INTJs aspiring to a role of such intellectual and physical subservience.


I wouldn't mind the benefits that such an organisation provides, but I do not approve of Catholic doctrine. It would be great if there was an organisation like the Jesuits that's not Catholic but not dependent on funds from governments or the industry either. That way their research would be influenced neither by religion nor by companies wanting to make money.


----------



## DoctorShoe

We don't need any damn rules.


----------



## GoosePeelings

DoctorShoe said:


> We don't need any damn rules.


We need all the rules.


----------



## Morn

All the rules are correct and perfect, I will follow them.


----------



## Obscure

Eww I hate reading!


----------



## Isuckatusernames

I love the idea of having to work a mundane job for 40 hours a week until I'm allowed to retire or die.


----------



## Isuckatusernames

I hate weird people and affectionate men.


----------



## with water

Bobba goop de pepdosuismataz.


----------



## Victarion

I'm feeling so moody today, I need to open up my feelings to someone.. Have I told you I loved you?


----------



## Saizou

Victarion said:


> Have I told you I loved you?


Aww, thanks. Now, let's go end world hunger, like yesterday!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Taking over the world? BORING!


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions

That theory/idea is flawless.


----------



## Hiryuuka

I really like hanging out with people at parties - INTP

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNiS

I *really* hate reading, reason and knowledge! :angry:


----------



## NTlazerman

"I'm a dumb, ugly, lonely loser and nobody loves me"


----------



## MNiS

↑ I don't think anyone would ever honestly say about themselves that and still continue living.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I'm thinking about sitting home and baking a cake instead of going for a hike.

I think I'll knit a sweater instead of reading a book.

I dont' want to take the backroads, I'd rather stay on the highway and count how many porches are out today.


----------



## NTlazerman

MNiS said:


> ↑ I don't think anyone would ever honestly say about themselves that and still continue living.


Well, I saw this one fat guy at a night club who was sitting in the corner almost crying and I asked why he was so sad, and he said exactly those words.


----------



## MNiS

NTlazerman said:


> Well, I saw this one fat guy at a night club who was sitting in the corner almost crying and I asked why he was so sad, and he said exactly those words.


That's really sad to know.


----------



## MNiS

I don't respect people who can work with their hands.


----------



## Alana4297

"I think you should be more realistic in your dreams."

"Stop being so emotional."

"I never get overwhelmed."


----------



## personific

"You know, you're right. Let's just drop the subject. In fact, let's make a eternal pact to never argue again. Ever."

"I know exactly what book I'm going to get at the library, the dressing I want for my salad at lunch, what I'm going to write as a thesis for the essay due next week. Yeah, I have it all planned out."

"I believe in love at first sight."


----------



## Endless Rainbows

I really don't care how my words or actions affect you. Grow a stiff upper lip.


----------



## Orgho

Yo bro!, we gonna party hard man. 
Lets get to da club and dance, so all the bitches can watch us and after that we gonna bang them.

Most people are just awesome and fun to be around.

I cry myself to sleep, every night.
I have so many friends I can't even count them.

I totaly support your idealistic idea that is based on feelings and religious morals. we should just try it, something good will come out of it.


----------



## Coleniev

In my opinion, it's good to show your emotions so you can let them out.

I LUH MY FRIENDS, THEY ARE THE WORLD TO ME ❤︎ Without them, what is life? Without them, will it just be a lonely mess?

I'm not good enough. I suck.


----------



## Navid

"Hey bro, I wanna ask out this girl but im really nervous. Any advice?"


----------



## GreyJedi

_I like to go out with all of my friends and have picnic and sing and dance and ride little ponies together. After that I will give them all a big warm fuzzy hug to show them that I care while showering them with praise and complements._


----------



## Reveriending

"I fit in here."


----------



## DoctorShoe

I'm always late.


----------



## applechan53

I'm giving up my college education to spend a year living in a cardboard box because YOLO. Also, I care about you very much and would like to remain in your presence for the rest of my life. May I give you a hug?


----------



## applechan53

I'm giving up my academic scholarship to spend a year living in a cardboard box because YOLO. Also, I care about you very much and would like to remain in your presence for the rest of my life. May I give you a hug?

Later we should all go out and tell random strangers that we love them, just to make sure they're having a splendiferous day!

Who cares about logic? This science stuff is boring! I wanna be a unicorn!

You know what sounds fun? Having a sleepover. Yeah, we should have a sleepover. Maybe even a weekend-over. Or maybe we should just rent an apartment together because honestly, I hate alone time anyway.

I'm really looking forward to clubbing this weekend!

The simplicity of asking someone out is seconded only by the simplicity of finding someone to ask out.

I have so many friends that I don't know what to do with them all!

What's an "analysis"?

Meh, the deadline for this isn't even until tomorrow morning. I totally have time for a My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic marathon tonight.

My schedule is so full that I barely have time to breath... it's awesome!

Wuts a grammer?

I'm totally in touch with my emotions.

Who cares about the future? Live for the moment, dude!

I never think.

Group activities are way more fun than independent research.

This project is not nearly as important as gossiping with my friends!


----------



## applechan53

I do believe you have found the most anti-INTJ quote.


----------



## Klaro26

DoctorShoe said:


> I'm always late.


I could swear you were an ISTJ after reading your post and before looking at your type. :laughing:


----------



## PPM

I know everything there is to know.


----------



## Greyhart

I care about people and like fashion.

Also I like how OP is INFJ now.


----------



## DoctorShoe

Klaro26 said:


> I could swear you were an ISTJ after reading your post and before looking at your type. :laughing:


It's that obvious, eh?


----------



## Klaro26

DoctorShoe said:


> It's that obvious, eh?


Oh well, kinda, yeah ) But it's a good thing, so :wink:


----------



## Golden Rose

Let's have lots of shallow small talk and gossip all night long.
My feelings and values don't matter, I'll believe and do what everyone else does.
Imagination and creativity are a waste of time, everyone should just conform. 
I love reality and concrete detail, I especially fancy dull, draining and intrusive social settings.
Fuck books, art and music, let's go clubbing. Seals. With a metal lead pipe. While watching football.


----------



## Oniby

I think your irrational, based on feelings idea is the best I've ever heard!


----------



## lackofmops

PPM said:


> I have all this pent-up energy I need to party so hard, like literally right now, seriously.


actually this is pretty true for intps


----------



## lackofmops

Something my type would never say?

"I am not an ENTJ."

Seems legit.


----------



## Queen of Mars

"I'm really bad at understanding people, they're just so confusing!!!
OH, and I hate thinking about things, thinking is for nerds."


----------



## InspectorDoohickey

"A cage?! For me?! Well lock me up, and throw away the key!"


----------



## Fawkes

Don't overthink it. Just get your job done.


----------



## owlboy

if you just respect authority, everything will work out fine.


----------



## PPM

lackofmops said:


> actually this is pretty true for intps


Well, to be fair, I'm always up for a party...that an 80-year-old woman would enjoy: playing board games, having tea and biscuits, and dishing out casual racism whilst sitting with a nice quilted blanket on my lap. 


(OK, maybe not the racism but you get the idea.)


----------



## Caneaster

OMG! So cute and cuddly! :shocked:


----------



## Runemarks

No one's more straightforward than me.


----------



## Deity

(At a wild guess)
Taking economics and accounting was the best decision I ever made. I don't understand why I stopped to try to pursue Journalism.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Stay put you animal and do not move until I say so! (oh, wait! this is my shadow self)


----------



## Obscure

GreyJedi said:


> _I like to go out with all of my friends and have picnic and sing and dance and ride little ponies together. After that I will give them all a big warm fuzzy hug to show them that I care while showering them with praise and complements._


Someone can ride a little pony? XD


----------



## Coleniev

i wish i wod'nt b as nurdy as i am rn...
(note the wrong spelling?)


----------



## michaelthemessiah

small talk is fantastic and very fufilling


----------



## redspades

"I believe in god, because if I don't, I go to hell".


----------



## Klaro26

redspades said:


> "I believe in god, because if I don't, I go to hell".


I think Ni-doms have this. I also hate doing sth just because I am afraid that if I don't, sb bad would happen. It just doesn't seem reasonable.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I'll binge watch this show later. First, I've got to organize these files.


----------



## TyranAmiros

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Maedalaane

"I'm just going to ignore my morals and..."


----------



## The Proof

Musical theatre is awesome!!!!

I get laid all the time, bitches looooove me

Humanity's gonna make it just fine through climate change


----------



## Coleniev

Hi kids! Let's look at today's lesson:
EVERYBODY IS A WINNER. As long as you try your best, you're a winner! Now, to celebrate our winnings, let's stand in a circle, hold each other's hands, and compliment the two people next to you. Let's go! Kids, let's move! Snap-snap!
Okay, now that we're done, you all get a cookie for being a winner. Remember, don't beat yourself up if you're not the WINNER they announce in a competition! If you tried, you won! Let's add a heart to this... ❤︎


----------



## Maryanne Francis

Cats are ugly


----------



## Moogles

nooo! leave those messy files! they don't need to be in color coded alphabetical order!


----------



## Alek

Oh look there's Jenny from high school,
let's go say hi


----------



## Deity

I loved my accounting and economics classes, they were so interesting!


----------



## FreyaLuna

"I'm gonna post all 1,537 of my latest selfies on all my 37 social networking accounts so everyone will admire how pretty I am -- for an introvert! Luv ya bae XOXOXOXOXO"


----------



## redspades

Hey, how are you? Nice weather huh?...


----------



## brianbsmiley

"Let's NOT do something spontaneous and just sit here. And don't even THINK about talking to me... Actually, just leave. :dry:...no, I do not want a cupcake..."


----------



## luizabes

I think routines are so exciting!


----------



## lizw47

"You see that guy sitting over there in the corner? He just gave me a _look_ -- a dirty look! I'm going to go over there and punch his damn face in!!!!" 

"Hey guys, here's MY opinion..."


----------



## zurblingo

The world's views do not need to be changed at all. In fact, the more static it is the more happy I am.

''Abstract thought''? Who made that up?


----------



## corinne15

"No, I am certainly not interested in listening to your problems and giving you advice what gave you such a preposterous idea?"


----------



## The Exception

It is what it is. Who cares why?


----------



## GreyJedi

Obscure said:


> Someone can ride a little pony? XD


Why not? I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him and pat him and pet him and rub him and caress him and...


----------



## RainBreeze

As an ENTP, I would never say "I will not socialize or hang out with friends for you."


----------



## SpottedTurtle

I can't make this any better than it already is. (Or is that jut me?)


----------



## Lady D

I'd sell my soul for a gang bang.


----------



## scoobysnack

I am really in the mood for ICE BREAKERS!


----------



## Adena

I really don't care for society.


----------



## Obscure

My most creative time is when I'm in a crowded room with loud noises and screams and woah my muses just come to me! XD


----------



## Wings of Nike

I have decided that humanity is beyond all hope; it is a wasteland of evil and suffering that can not be controlled. Hmmm... Maybe we need a new plague. Yes! I will create a new plague to wipe out all of the stupid imbeciles that surround me. Then I will not have to listen to their idle chatter and weird ideas such as whether monkeys contemplate their purpose in life or whether love is being corrupted by modern civilisation.
.......

However, if I decide that humanity should survive for some miraculous reason, I will expect everyone to follow the schedules and roles in society I have created (look on page 705 in the paper "Living Under an ENFP Dictatorship" for more information, please note that carefully observing the structure of the paper -which has been set out in the contents page- may help you to arrive at its exact location faster) so that a system of order may be established.
In order to further save time and energy, I have created set greetings for all the conversations that will take place in this new world.
If I am to establish a chaos free world, it is extremely important that every one adheres to the dress code I laid out on page 823...
Perhaps this video will further illustrate why order and steps are a beautiful, beautiful thing.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLfovtM32khMiJjYYRqW9JVLKX4naOZ7y6&v=jDFRA2ACH4Q


----------



## Lakin

I already understand that concept, but I'd love for you to go over it with me again, for review.


----------



## KidThunder

Now where did i put that darn instruction manuel?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

-Do you want me to do an oral presentation infront of hundreds of people?

-Hey, let me lead this group.

-_Hey_........ I like fast paced environments where I have to think quick and under pressure.


----------



## Melchiz

I am not an INFJ. Unless, they were a dishonest person, or a finger crosser, my typed people would never say this.

Also, 'I don't find adventurous, abstract, deep, loving people attractive.'


----------



## NTlazerman

"I get offended so easily"


----------



## chad0

yes


----------



## westlose

I don't understand you!


----------



## Trademark

@westlose i like to wear a wet, loose panties


----------



## Trademark

INFJs are the !best¡ personality


----------



## westlose

Jakenpoi said:


> @westlose i like to wear a wet, loose panties


Pfff, hahaha xD Everyone's making fun of my nickname :'( ;p


----------



## nichya

westlose said:


> I don't understand you!


I did hear this from an INFJ <.<'


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Humanity is a plague upon the earth


----------



## Arachnophiliax

Logic? Pft! I'll let my heart guide and speak for me. So when's the party, brah?


----------



## westlose

nichya said:


> I did hear this from an INFJ <.<'


Wow, weird. I would never say that.


----------



## enfpinJapan

"You're going to just have to get your head out of the clouds and accept reality. That's just the bottom line. Deal with it!"


----------



## Schubertslieder

I would love to be surrounded by people 24/7, without any thinking time in between.


----------



## KZpajama

If you see me to myself, please come and make small talk about your new thing.


----------



## knife

I know exactly who I am and what I'm doing. Everything's all laid out just the way I like it. Why can't y'all just follow my carefully-laid plans?


----------



## ai.tran.75

I love capitalism 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ai.tran.75 said:


> I love capitalism
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg hahah XD although i agree Id never say it..nnby coincidence....it is kind of a sweeping generalization XD 

i love this post regardless but still


----------



## Mr.Venture

"I simply could not possibly add another piglet to this cuddle-puddle."


----------



## Judgment_Knight

Why are people so mean all the time? I'm totally not biased, I mean, you can't deny she's just jelly. Forget about last night, like, sometimes I just get too competitive and like, she just has to not be a sore loser.


----------



## Surphi10

" i've changed "


----------



## melancauliflower

I never liked you.


----------



## Queen of Mars

I always speak before I think about it.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Oh, sorry - was I thinking out loud again?


----------



## Hobbis Chobsterfralth

*My type would never say...*

I find those systems to be structurally viable from a logical viewpoint.


----------



## Ninjaws

"Let's go out and have a good time!"


----------



## jjcu

Work before play.


----------



## Metalize

"Your body says no, but your lips say 'yes'".


----------



## neo

"You shouldn't read so much"

I heard this from my mom who is an ISxJ (probably F) and just thought wow, I would never ever say or think anything like that. Such different minds.


----------



## Maye

ISTJ: Its too quiet!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I do not eat cereal during my viewing of Star Trek.


----------



## Tzara

But thats impossible!


----------



## summerlikewinter

I hate when people like being by themselves all the time: reading, listening to music, thinking.
Really, what a lame thing to spend time on. They seriously need to come out of their shell more and be exciting! Party!


----------



## Hobbis Chobsterfralth

"Here's the bottom line: when it really comes down to it at the end of the day, it's time to get down to business, tell it like it is, suffer no fools lightly and lay down the law."

Or some such shit.


----------



## Jojo17

I know I promised and signed the contract and everything, but, eh, I just don't feel like following through anymore. I hope that's okay!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I don't want to go to Disney World.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Xahhakatar said:


> I don't want to go to Disney World.



I want to go to Disney World! MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!


----------



## Mary Baird

"wow Im so glad I actually followed through with this career I choose and didn't just daydream all the time! Im going to keep with reality and stick to my hobbies!"


----------



## TheDave

"You are right just because you _feel _you are right"


----------



## LuckyWanderer

Legos?... Um yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Josh Groban is cheesy.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

I'm glad I decided with my heart today.


----------



## Superfluous

I'm not interested.


----------



## Laze

Because I felt like it.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

You think WAY too much. Seriously, stop. Now.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

This goal seems to vague, lets make a highly detailed timeline full of milestones and deadlines to assess our progress


----------



## DudeGuy

I could totally say something my type wouldn't say.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

I love to cry


----------



## Queen of Mars

I don't understand why people analyze _everything_. Ugh, its like, _sooo_ annoying.


----------



## Moogles

I don't have time for you!


----------



## DudeGuy

Moogles said:


> I don't have time for you!


I have time for you.


----------



## roly poly

I just took up full-time cage fighting last week. I like the sound of bones popping and blood squirting.


----------



## greenfaery

"Let me check my schedule for next month and get back to you"


----------



## Krona

"I know exactly what to do with my life"
*doesn't change opinion even after half a year*


----------



## TrailMix

"I dont care about your problems, you're wasting my time."


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I feel?


----------



## dulcinea

Infj: Yolo!!!


----------



## bexbun

I like doing nothing


----------



## InspectorDoohickey

"We're friends, and I really _want _to help, but there are rules for a reason"


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I am incapable of derping profoundly.


----------



## fridzalone

I don't really mind hurting others as long as it's beneficial for me


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Divination is BS.


----------



## DudeGuy

InspectorDoohickey said:


> "We're friends, and I really _want _to help, but there are rules for a reason"


My friend, you've fucked up for the last time.


----------



## DudeGuy

Hobbis Chobsterfralth said:


> I find those systems to be structurally viable from a logical viewpoint.


I just can't see another way of accomplishing the same task.


----------



## DudeGuy

jjcu said:


> Work before play.


No, I don't want to drink alone with you.


----------



## Pleeb

dude weed lmao


----------



## fridzalone

Let's party till we drop!! How about... every nights?


----------



## DudeGuy

summerlikewinter said:


> I hate when people like being by themselves all the time: reading, listening to music, thinking.
> Really, what a lame thing to spend time on. They seriously need to come out of their shell more and be exciting! Party!


Tortoises are so much faster outside of their shell, and we all know the story about how the hare won.


----------



## DudeGuy

Jojo17 said:


> I know I promised and signed the contract and everything, but, eh, I just don't feel like following through anymore. I hope that's okay!


I totally agree.

(Off topic: lol, you're the same type as my sister; which is awesome - even though we disagree about a lot, she's so right all the time)


----------



## incision

You make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Kootchi koo, my sugar plum. :heart:


----------



## DudeGuy

ShatteredHeart said:


> This goal seems to vague, lets make a highly detailed timeline full of milestones and deadlines to assess our progress


Rigidness accomplishes great things.


----------



## Sangmu

I faked my way to the top.


----------



## DudeGuy

Pleeb said:


> dude weed lmao


There is absolute proof that the byproduct of fire is not harmful, so you shouldn't inhale it.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

Can't we just focus on ONE damn idea? Jeez, so many mixed concepts
Let's be honest, I'm actually pretty dumb
This party should end so we can obey the rules
You're not supposed to, man


----------



## Fern

People are so boring.


----------



## LavenderMoon

-It doesn't matter if the job isn't done right, let's just go on break.
-I'm sorry, I can't help you.
-I bought these shoes, and now I can't pay my rent. Oh, well!


----------



## sacrosanctsun

I'm so glad the university still incorporates group project into the classwork criteria. I would be so lost and helpless without teammates.


----------



## DePuppet

*"I don't like to sit and read by myself, I would rather go out and party!"*


----------



## Juggernaut

"I will never challenge anyone's beliefs or play devil's advocate again."
"I love to give presentations. Especially in front of a boardroom."
"I'd love to repeat high school over again."
"I like being dependent on people. Likewise, I love when people rely on me for everything!"


----------



## olonny

That looks new, exciting and risky therefor I'm not willing to try it, I much rather stay in this boring monotonous life


----------



## Amy

Give me an task, and I will start working in it right now


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Everyone is so smart and interesting! I feel so humble. 
It's completely normal to still have warm fuzzy feelings towards your ex who dumped you; you're human afterall.
I guess it'd be fun to go to this party and dance and smoke some weed, but of course I won't, I have to wake up ealy tomorrow.
I'm an insensitive asshole? Why would you say such a cruel, hurtful thing to me? You meanie :crying:


----------



## DudeGuy

Juggernaut said:


> "I will never challenge anyone's beliefs or play devil's advocate again."
> "I love to give presentations. Especially in front of a boardroom."
> "I'd love to repeat high school over again."
> "I like being dependent on people. Likewise, I love when people rely on me for everything!"


I'd love to repeat middle school again.


----------



## Necrilia

"You're not doing it the proper way, it should be done THIS way!"
*does it her way with the same result*


----------



## Sygma

Are you kidding me, overthinking ? never heard of that


----------



## Juggernaut

DudeGuy said:


> I'd love to repeat middle school again.


What? Why?

The Terribly Awkward Finding Ourselves Years? Am I reading this correct?


----------



## DudeGuy

Juggernaut said:


> What? Why?
> 
> The Terribly Awkward Finding Ourselves Years? Am I reading this correct?


Totally!

off original post topic: Reply was a lie, that place was hell. Pretty sure I lost parts of myself there.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

I'm really glad you talked me into seeing that counselor - it feels so liberating to talk about my feelings and have them out in the open.


----------



## Arcypher

ENTP: "I hate arguing."


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Kill the spare.


----------



## Deejaz

you're pathetic.


----------



## sweetirony

I prefer logic over emotions lmao!!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I don't need another software manual, a book about how to be a self-made millionaire and a second edition of Merck Manual of Medical Information when I'm not even training as a doctor. What the hell are those?! I don't need a set of wood carving tools. I don't need a bag of power tools.. Why are there so many pen knives, perforation cutters, fabric scissors, paper scissors, etc..?


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

Don't do this honey, you'll start another argument!
Is there a place I can just go and cry right now?
Follow the instructions or there will be an accident!
Don't you dare say that to me again!
(tries to retort) um....


----------



## backdrop12

Robin Williams is the worst and most stupid person in the entire world .

( jk here but ya get my thing being that Robin Williams is posterboy of my type =p)


----------



## Unfey

"My megalomaniacal lust for power has finally become my downfall! Curse you, meddling kids!"


----------



## Unfey

"There's no time like the present! I'm going to start this project today! That way, I'll be ahead of the curve next week when it's due!"


----------



## lord_farquaad

i care about how you feel


----------



## Mair

"Lets do something risky just for fun".


----------



## sin

Technically, I say things I sincerely don't mean. They just come in a form of sarcasm.

But in the spirit of the thread: "I prefer to not have goals in life. It helps me to relax and take it easy."


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Your friend that I do not know of his existence has invited us to his wedding? What clothes shall I wear?


----------



## xForgottenOne

Ohmygosh seriously!? You guys broke up two weeks ago and he's already dating someone else! I'm always here if you need a shoulder to cry on bae.


----------



## The Producer

Outta my face!! You're blocking my view. Shut up! Stop talking. Just go the hell away!!!
All the world needs is me. I've got my values...so you can keep yours, alright?
I don't get people. Never have, never will.


----------



## Golden Rose

"Everyone likes this thing so I should like it too! That's what normal people do, right?"

"Awwww, you poor baby. Just smile and everything will be alright."


----------



## ilixir

Honestly, people can get so boring sometimes. What's the point of talking to them? I'm just going to focus on my desk job and make money...what else matters?


----------



## Aswecallit

With each exhalation, my sorrow for your loss deepens into a pit of despair that can only be filled if we come togeather and fill it with tears of remembrance. 

Best i could do. But really we are so damn nuts i think the only thing entps wouldn't say is silence because it's impossible to speak. Ok. Sleepy time. Night night.


----------



## Merry in Sunshine

Don't talk to me. Leave me alone.


----------



## Macabre

"Yeah, I was high last night sniffing glue with my friends at some weird party. No, I didn't do my homework. Why would I do my homework?"


----------



## Ghostsoul

I am very polite and aware of social norms.


----------



## To_august

Sure, you can finish it anytime you feel like it. Who cares about deadlines?


----------



## Aswecallit

Ghostsoul said:


> I am very polite and aware of social norms.


Heeeee love it


----------



## dwelfusius

No worries,I'm have no difficulty trying to cram 40 pages in my head without understanding them or the reason why I have to learn them


----------



## Mair

The rules exist to be broken.


----------



## serenitative

I think with my head, and only my head. Feelings?! Hah. Who needs those?


----------



## PPM

How would I describe myself? Well, first and foremost, I'm a people person. I love meeting new people, socializing, oh, and cocktail parties where I get to mingle freely with strangers are my favorite! People call me a social butterfly.


----------



## Gilfoyle

"I'm going to business school."


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm not as profound as you think I am.


----------



## Grandalf

Site monitors ROCK!! :crazy:


----------



## knife

We HAVE to do it that way! It's TRADITIONAL!!


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

”I'll never get bored of you/this/it."


----------



## WaffleSingSong

heeeeyyyy ;D just txtin 2 say hi!

luv u xoxo ^_^


----------



## ENTJudgement

Please go out with me!


----------



## Queen of Mars

I dunt understand y pple have 2 think _ sooo much._ I mean, like omg, thinking is 4 loserzzzz.


----------



## FreeKekistan

"Hey, I just met you today, let's have sex."


----------



## capuccino

let me take a selfie


----------



## linwm

Let's do it the same way we've always done it


----------



## jeb

*squeeeee*


----------



## Grandalf

I HATE enfp's!!!! We should exterminate them all!! :angry:


----------



## themonocle

Oh... I LOVE spreadsheets!! Let's do all our math in pen!


----------



## Makro

Work hard, play hard. It's always been my way bro. Check out these jet skis


----------



## backdrop12

Im going to bed later gentlemen and business people that I work in accounting :3 so fun XD


----------



## Crocuta

I'm so hurt that they didn't accept me for who I am!


----------



## dwelfusius

Crocuta said:


> I'm so hurt that they didn't accept me for who I am!


Must admit that I can experience this if in grip of my fe for prolonged amount of time


----------



## Contrast

Goddamnit why can't people be more organised, there's mess everywhere it's driving me insane.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

"I love boredom! It feels good to have nothing to do..." :S


----------



## DudeGuy

_" "_


----------



## Vaux

maths


----------



## Dissonance

yeah so i told that bitch "EY this is mah man you're playing". so she threw the bottle at me! can u believe that? i got my pink umbrella and chased that skank for like 15 minutes until i lost her in that doll factory on 3rd and Willis, but then these adorable little kids asked me to get their ball from a tree and so i said fuck it. i couldnt get the ball tho but i gave them five bucks to go get ice cream instead. money is awesome, it makes everything so easy, and the lemon ice cream always makes me feel better. by the way did you see that suzuki david got, i swear he's gonna get it all nite long if he so much as sniffs at me right. hey i guess i should hit those free std tests they have going on, i mean that party last wednesday was CRAAAY knowwhhamsayin?? except for that bitch daisie, god i'm going to fucking kill her she is so, like, it's my pool so its my rules, i mean BITCH you wouldnt even have this party going if it wasnt for me and ma homegirls, who do you think you are?!?!?!


----------



## nichya

jeb said:


> *squeeeee*


my gosh, I wish INTJs came with squeee versions :3 Would be the cutest thing ever


----------



## Sehrynn

Something my type would never say? Try getting my type to SAY things to begin with!!! :laughing:

(Kidding, kidding)


----------



## Miharu

"Please! I'm begging you."


----------



## mrhcmll

"k."


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

shan't


----------



## BladeRunnerChick

No, I have not analysed you the second you walked into the room and I totally did not do a thorough research using every bit of detail you have ever exposed me to about yourself, and I am certainly not dissecting your body language just now.

Unless sarcastic. Many times sarcastic.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Can we just stick to this idea the way it is? I don't like having to change things!!!!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Let's go and get drunk, but make sure to leave the touchy feely at the door.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Screw making plans, lets just do what we feel like on the day.


----------



## Airess3

What are you having for dinner tonight? And how did your weekend go?


----------



## Valtire

INTJ: Can't we all just get along and talk about our emotions?
ISTP: What's wrong with an inconsistent belief system?
ENFP: Dammit, why can't everything just make sense and be consistent?
ENTP: I hate it when people talk about ideas without a clear goal in mind.
ISFJ: I don't see the point of Christmas; what's so special about it?


----------



## velveteen

"No, there's no risk of me thinking too much about it. I'll just leave it be, no problem."


----------



## yamasaki212

"I love when everything is nice and neat and planned out so i know how every minute of my day tomorrow and the day after that indefinitly will play out, any deviation is heresy!!"- infp


----------



## Klaro26

velveteen said:


> "No, there's no risk of me thinking too much about it. I'll just leave it be, no problem."


Brill!


----------



## Gman1

Satan Claus said:


> I think this is already a thread but I thought I'd bring it back as it's always fun to see new answers and I just discovered I'm an ENTJ so I'd love to redo this.
> 
> Welcome to your new job. I, the ENTJ, am your boss and would love to just give you a warm friendly welcome. There is a lovely gift basket waiting for you in your office. You will also hear soft relaxation music with waves in the background through out the day to create a positive and calm atmosphere in the work place. Remember, play first work later! Don't forget to come to the front desk each day sometime around 3:00 pm so we can all join hands and sing Kumbaya. It's okay if you're late for this because being on time totally does not matter to me. If you're feeling sick or anything, then maybe you should just fall asleep in your office. I totally won't yell at you or get upset because guess what? I'll be doing the same thing.


Some people are such losers, they may as well kill themselves.


----------



## Obscure

You just opened Hell's gates, you will pay for this, for I love fights! Nay I was born to fight! Fuck yeah mofos! I have nothing else to do or care about other than holding grudges and plotting shit. What is it you say? I protest! Protest, protest, protest! I will tell everyone you're fake! *bitch hair flip*


----------



## LarryL

Wtf bro, why are you dancing in public? It's...weird man.


Oh yeah, you this this prank was funny? FUCK YOU. And fuck your camera too, let me smash that shit, what the fuck.
I'm calling the police on this, smell you later ****.


----------



## BluegrassOllie

Entp's suck.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

My eyes need a break from this computer. I'm going to try to lose some weight.


----------



## Klaro26

I'm not intrigued by the differences in how people think.


----------



## dwelfusius

Xahhakatar said:


> My eyes need a break from this computer. I'm going to try to lose some weight.


Without knowing your username or looking  I just knew this had to be an intp.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Who cares about making sense?


----------



## AlanMonTap

Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Eluded_one

Pardon me, would you have any grey poupon?


----------



## the401

"well, technically.........huhjkhlkg6t86ir57dtdituu"


----------



## InspectorDoohickey

"No I don't want a fucking hug!"


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

"No excuses!"


----------



## Sharkcorn

C'moon guys, remember the rules!


----------



## Mr. Svante

"Look, my socks match today"


----------



## InsanityRemix

Wow, I can't wait to start my new desk job tomorrow at google! I'll be interacting with so many different people it'll be nuts! The best part will be the business trips to different locations, will give me time away from my annoying wife and my kids who don't seem to give a damn.


----------



## Dawnstar

I don't spend hours of my time on Wikipedia. Really.


----------



## Zora

'Thank you.'

But seriously...

'*So, how's life?  Got the latest gossip?  * Good. Really? I know, _ * that celeb is SOOO cool!'* _

Key points bolded. Even more important points italicised.


----------



## acidosis

"I'm gonna just follow my heart in this situation...after all, feelings are what matter!"


----------



## ShrekisLove

We ENTPs literally say every stupid thing there is to get a reaction out of somebody.

With that being said I dont think I'll say what I said above bluntly with the exception of saying it now.


----------



## Little_Bird

"Is it weird if I feel like torturing a puppy?"
"I hate you"
"Stop saying so many innuendos!! They're not funny "


----------



## linatet

INFJ
"hey person I just met, sit here so I can open up to you!"
*I tell everything about my life and myself in 20 minutes*
"So glad you understood me! See, so simple. Now we are BFF's"


----------



## johnnyyukon

I really enjoy the super serious social injustice threads. There's just nothing more fun than bickering back and forth about how the world SHOULD be with strangers on the internet cuz as everyone knows, that's how real change comes about.

I have to go now to search any recent threads about abortion, feminism, cruelty to animals, and anything involving back and forth endless hairsplitting debates that go NOWHERE.

God, so much fun!!


----------



## linatet

INFJ
"I need a really expensive car right now! I can't wait to show off all my power to these pathetic people"
bonus: "let's destroy this asylum to earn a lot of profit so I can buy my car. Who cares anyway?"


----------



## ESFPlover

my mirror would never say "I hate everything", they are the most optimistic people i know.


----------



## Little_Bird

"There are no other possibilities in this situation"

"My way or no way" 

"Don't let me talk. I never have anything important to say anyways"
N-E-V-E-R XD


----------



## Seaside

"I volunteer to make the speech!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluctuate

I hover between being avoidant and misanthropic.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Babysit? I would just LOVE to babysit!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Lets go shopping.


----------



## Rala

Everyone is so fucking sensitive. Annoying little sperm cells.


----------



## testaburger

Maybe there actually is no good in some people?


----------



## wandergirl

"Love will conquer all"

We don't say it. We hope it's true though, but life proves us wrong.


----------



## Zora

I'm just gonna go ahead here without any type of plan formed mentally or physically, m'kay?


----------



## Lilies22

"Your feelings? I dont care about those. "


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

I'm over flowing with emotions right now and I really need someone who will listen to all of my feelings and problems.


----------



## Fluctuate

I'm over halfway done, but I'm starting to get bored.


----------



## anaraqueen

who cares about possibilities just live the here and now


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

I am not imaginative. I follow what others do because it is logical. I especially love laughing at those little incompetent frogs over there! Ha Ha!


----------



## Klaro26

I don't feel anything when I see a child looking at me with big innocent eyes.


----------



## The Doctor

I hate thinking.


----------



## Jewl

"My favorite part of the day is when I get to check things off my to-do list."


----------



## Rachel Wood

I know everything. There's no doubt about that.


----------



## The Doctor

Hugs make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

I hate romance.

Disclaimer: I really do lol but I've never heard another INFP said it before.


----------



## TimeWillTell

From now on I swear, I ll remain silent!


----------



## The Doctor

Yolo.


----------



## Sygma

Just get over it already seriously


----------



## Lady_Zelda

You don't like my values? No problem! I'll change them to suit you.


----------



## Darksheep

Sure, I'd love to lead/be in charge of the group.

No problem, I love being set up on blind dates.

Drop by anytime without calling ahead and stay as long as you like.


----------



## The Doctor

Man, I love talking to strangers. I get along with people so well, I make new friends every day!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

*talks without crying*


----------



## Denica

"It was love at first sight!"


----------



## incision

Global politics bore me. I'd rather go sky diving.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

I just can't be alone. I need someone to keep me company.


----------



## mcsnurp

Everyone think that new film is SOOO phantastic, so now I also just HAVE to see it, as all my PHANTASTIC friends have already seen it, and I probably think I am going to love it as well, because all my friends do!!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I don't want to save the world or destroy it. I just want to live a normal life and not be remembered after I die.


----------



## dracula

I knew exactly why he/she was wrong and could have proven it with ease but I didn't say anything because I didn't want to hurt their feelings


----------



## Darksheep

I just finished and sent in my audition tape for that reality show.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I don't need your sympathy.


----------



## mcsnurp

I don't have an opinion about this subject


----------



## dracula

I have a clear, detailed plan about how I will proceed


----------



## KevinHeaven

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I don't need your sympathy.


I actually hate it when people do it. I feel like I am weak. 

Something INFP wouldnt say I love fake people (I am fake though. I am an example of a fake infp. But I am fake because I want to not because of society so still authentic )


----------



## KevinHeaven

Oh and also this:

I have many ideas but its better to start working on them


----------



## MissMo

OMG !! I love babies... they are so cute. And then proceed to do baby talk.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I like to make people cry. Not for revenge or anything. Just because it's funny.


----------



## m.e.

"You don't like their system? I agree, it is a little unfair and unreasonable, but you should either cope with it or leave it." HAHAHAH


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Let's hug it out!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Give me the limelight you fucking stink, I want to be noticed, just saying HIIII, last week I vomited in the gutter, people took pictures, it was awwwwsome. I want to puke more on my shoes to have HAVE more book pictures.Omg Omg OMG!!! Haaaaa.


----------



## The Antique Beast

Let's go skydiving.


----------



## Metalize

I'd tap that ass.


----------



## Gibbs

I want to relinquish control.


----------



## dracula

I didn't have a single absence this term.


----------



## Enygmatic

Reality Tvay is, like, the most amazing thang. I get to look into my idols lives, Kim and Paris and they're so interesting and you know? I'm gonna be like them one day, it's like, my biggest dream. To dayt all sort of celebretayes, wear faboo clothes and trend on twitter. Oh and take lots of selfies. Heehee. Oh, I might as well take a selfie right now. #YOLO


----------



## Fluctuate

"Sorry about the mess..."


----------



## dracula

I make sure I have maximum 10 tabs open at a time


----------



## KevinHeaven

I love society


----------



## komm

Yeah so.... what's your plans for the weekend? I think I would go to X club.


----------



## Handsome Jack

"I don't need money to be happy."

Said no ENTJ, ever.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Handsome Jack said:


> "I don't need money to be happy."
> 
> Said no ENTJ, ever.


And no KevinInHeaven ever


----------



## ESFPlover

Let's go home early


----------



## Klaro26

I don't think too much, I just act.


----------



## Lauressa

"Gee, I'm so sad I missed that heavy metal festival!"

"Wow! Yahoo news is SO informative!"

"I believe the last person who talks to me!"


----------



## Morn

Handsome Jack said:


> "I don't need money to be happy."
> 
> Said no ENTJ, ever.


Could have been said by an INTJ.

"Ignorance is bliss."
Said by no INTJ ever.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

If characters are purely fictional, then so are their archetypes.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

-Nononono don't say that, you're _not_ overreacting, this IS a big deal! We need to tell everyone about this!

-This behaviour is unacceptable. I'm very ashamed of you.

-How DARE he call me a psychopath!! Only in jest, he said, well it's NO LAUGHING MATTER! I will NEVER forgive him and even though he's generally a fun and sociable guy and would brighten the atmosphere he's NOT INVITED TO MY PARTY AND NEVER WILL BE


----------



## dwelfusius

So you agree with me that the system is inefficient, and with my proposed modifications, but you will not let me alter it because it doesn't bother you since you're not the one using it?
I have no problem with that.


----------



## Convex

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You do realize you are being ignorant yourself in this very same situation?))
> 
> It's funny how you are all so full of wit and brains and yet a relatively simple concept cannot get through you simply because it's viewing the situation from a different side.
> 
> You only look ahead, like a horse, there's no looking left or right.


I better be a stallion, if you're going to compare me to a horse!


----------



## Morn

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You do realize you are being ignorant yourself in this very same situation?))
> 
> It's funny how you are all so full of wit and brains and yet a relatively simple concept cannot get through you simply because it's viewing the situation from a different side.
> 
> You only look ahead, like a horse, there's no looking left or right.


I agree with Convex
Because he's talking about taking the path to wisdom and understanding, that is the path is ahead. That is true bliss. 
I do not want to take comfortable and emotionally assuring, yet useless detours to the left or right. Such is a form of bliss but is ultimately weak and unfulfilling.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Morn said:


> I agree with Convex
> Because he's talking about taking the path to wisdom and understanding, that is the path is ahead. That is true bliss.
> I do not want to take comfortable and emotionally assuring, yet useless detours to the left or right. Such is a form of bliss but is ultimately weak and unfulfilling.


Wtf people )) are you like literally retarded?! 

I have never said that knowledge isn't the true fucking path.

It isn't in vain that it's said that knowledge is power.

However, you should try and see why "ignorance is bliss" is such a well known phrase and not try to showcase your Captain Obvious skills and pose them as pseudo-intelligence.

Very often information puts the one who posses it in great danger. And if you can't see this side of it then you're not even worth my time.


----------



## Morn

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> It isn't in vain that it's said that knowledge is power.
> 
> However, you should try and see why "ignorance is bliss" is such a well known phrase and not try to showcase your Captain Obvious skills and pose them as pseudo-intelligence.
> 
> Very often information puts the one who posses it in great danger. And if you can't see this side of it then you're not even worth my time.


I understand the saying, but I was trying to argue that it is referring to a false and foolish idea of bliss. For true bliss only comes from knowledge, in understanding and control. And surely this is worth a bit of danger?


----------



## Convex

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Wtf people )) are you like literally retarded?!


Yes.


----------



## MrQuestion

INTJ/ENTJ here.

These people are incompetent, but they are really nice people, so I'll not say anything to them.


----------



## Iama

I'm wearing such an elegant dress, everyone at the party will love it!


----------



## Apple Pine

IXTX

Hello, mom, and dad. Is there anything I can do today? I would be honored!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

MrQuestion said:


> INTJ/ENTJ here.
> 
> These people are incompetent, but they are really nice people, so I'll not say anything to them.


Being an ENTJ doesn't give you a free ticket to assholeville. Especially when it comes to kind people. Everybody thinks they're smarter than everybody else and that "the majority of the people are idiots". However, when billions of people think this way it kind of makes it lose the meaning. Actually, I'm sure there are more people with slightly-above-average iqs than slightly-above-average humanity.

Let's take perc for example. You can find a smartass at every corner but show me a truly kind one. What we think of as incompetant is purely subjective and that person may be competent in another area.

Douchebagery towards nice people is not as good a quality as you think.


----------



## TimeWillTell

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> ...
> Let's take perc for example. You can find a smartass at every corner but show me a truly kind one.
> ...


Please ppl, start pointing at me when you read such kind of question!

Sincerely, yours.


----------



## MrQuestion

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Being an ENTJ doesn't give you a free ticket to assholeville. Especially when it comes to kind people. Everybody thinks they're smarter than everybody else and that "the majority of the people are idiots". However, when billions of people think this way it kind of makes it lose the meaning. Actually, I'm sure there are more people with slightly-above-average iqs than slightly-above-average humanity.
> 
> Let's take perc for example. You can find a smartass at every corner but show me a truly kind one. What we think of as incompetant is purely subjective and that person may be competent in another area.
> 
> Douchebagery towards nice people is not as good a quality as you think.


You did not understand what I stated.

My statement was not that all ENTJs/INTJs will become an 'asshole' when someone is incompetent at a job they were supposed to do, and accepted to do, my statement was that ENTJs/INTJs will most likely say or do something about it.

My statement did not proclaim in any way whatsoever that a person who apparently is an ENTJ/INTJ is automatically intelligent and therefore superior to everyone else. One can only be intelligent or superior in some context if one proves to be so.

Of course arrogance or 'douchbaggery' is never a good quality. You will make unrealistic plans then. Why would one want such a quality?

Lastly; competence is not subjective. It can be 'grey'(that is, you can be competent to a specific degree) but it is not subjective. A person who is competent at something, understands it, and knows and can do it. No matter what you think of that person, that person will still be competent at that specific matter.

However, I agree that we all have our skills and weaknesses, and it is therefore incredibly arrogant to call one 'ignorant' based on the fact that the person does not have knowledge that you have. In this case, we would all be ignorant.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP : 
My previous plan was much better than my current one.


----------



## Fluctuate

I debate ENTJs for fun.


----------



## Auringonpaiste

Please stop talking about the things you're passionate about. It's boring for me.


----------



## Morn

One should do things they enjoy, even if they're not good at it.


----------



## KevinHeaven

I have no interest in meaning, beautiful art, music. I like pure business and I love schedules


----------



## AlanMonTap

Take care of me.


----------



## Aulredigon

I'm studying Geology. I didn't know studying layers of rocks could this be much fun. I love rocks. Geology rocks!


----------



## Morn

IlIlIl said:


> I'm studying Geology. I didn't know studying layers of rocks could this be much fun. I love rocks. Geology rocks!


If you can't take an interest in objects that took billions of years to form and hold the history of our development and evolution and have the answers to why we are here, then you must be a very dull person.


----------



## Aulredigon

Morn said:


> If you can't take an interest in objects that took billions of years to form and hold the history of our development and evolution and have the answers to why we are here, then you must be a very dull person.


Thanks. I knew your type wouldn't say that


----------



## Schema B

See you at Zumba.


----------



## psychologic

@Tetsuo Shima I would definitely say both of those lol

Let's talk about the stock market.


----------



## Jordgubb

Oh my goodness, lets throw the loudest party ever.


----------



## Bunny

I love people.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

rhythmic said:


> @Tetsuo Shima I would definitely say both of those lol
> 
> Let's talk about the stock market.


(Wait, I'm confused. Did you mean you would say those or you wouldn't. Because those sound like things an INFP, especially a 9w1, wouldn't say.)


----------



## Bunny

I'd much rather take the bus than drive my car.


----------



## patronusowl

"I absolutely THRIVE on small talk and idle pleasantries!"


----------



## Carpentet810

ENTP: I respect your opinion, because you use your feelings to make decisions and have no need for the foolishness of logic. I will also not make fun of you in front of the other employees because that would not be funny....


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I forgive you.


----------



## Moogles

Wish i could be normal.


----------



## Humaning

Ghandi and Hitler sitting in a tree... K.I..S.. S...


----------



## Fluctuate

K.


----------



## BluIon

your always right because you make me feel good about myself.


----------



## BluIon

Its okay that you cheated on me because you apologized and i feel you really love me.


----------



## BluIon

Please use a lot of unnecessary words every time we talk. I really like it because it makes you sound way more interesting and not at all fake.


----------



## BluIon

Lie to me so you wont hurt me.


----------



## Doran Seth

I would like to be more humble and compassionate. Those are qualities I regard higher than any other.


----------



## BluIon

Please keep most of the info needed to do a thing we are doing together for you a secret that i have to drag out of you. Its more fun that way and i don't secretly wish to bludgeon you or slit my own throat at all...


----------



## BluIon

Please keep interrupting me and ill just sit here and smile to be nice because nice is more important than self respect. lol


----------



## Laughmore

> "What the f*ck are you talking about?"
> "Don't worry you'll get over it."
> ...and other massive dismissal of emotion or opinion.


 - not INFP


----------



## BluIon

i dont read books, they are boring.


----------



## BluIon

I dont like books, they are boring.


----------



## BluIon

Books? What are books?


----------



## BluIon

Dont try to get to know me, i am really bad about being seen because im afraid you wont like who and what i am.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Yes, please, tell me more about why Jackie and Suzie aren't friends anymore, I'm really interested in that.


----------



## Rushtallica

I freaking hate music, Buckethead is stupid, and I don't relate to him in weird ways at all. Albert Einstein was just a stupid old guy that nobody ever cared about and never will, and ESFJs are always really awesome and INTJs are boring and run-on sentences are perfectly correct, as is abusing the ellipsis and never reading books, like EVER...also I like to publicly announce my feelings at pizza parlors where I have no trouble ordering at all, because I am used to that simple adult-y stuff. Obviously...


----------



## namyoonah

I like seeing people get hurt and hurting peoples feelings.


----------



## ninjahitsawall




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## the.soph.ia

I'm so organized and focused. I like to think things through before doing something stupid.


----------



## psychologic

Tetsuo Shima said:


> (Wait, I'm confused. Did you mean you would say those or you wouldn't. Because those sound like things an INFP, especially a 9w1, wouldn't say.)


I meant I would; the closest I'd get to "not" saying it would be "I wish the world could be like this, wouldn't it be great?", or "I wish I could change the world", but 9s aren't typically known as doers lol so maybe that influences it. Or maybe I'm just not self-confident or ambitious. Could it be your 3 wing? And the second would be because it ticks off my Fi-Te. Maybe most INFPs wouldn't say it and I probably wouldn't to the believer's face, but I try to think things through logically so I'd be skeptical if someone gave that as their reason for believing. It doesn't make sense to me. In general I'm all about "live and let live" and I don't prod people about their beliefs, but I find it questionable if someone can't adequately justify a belief in something. That's just me.

More on-topic: "What'll I be doing in 5 years?" Please, I have the next 20 years of my life planned out in immense detail.


----------



## BluIon

I don't want to know who my friends are. What kind of people I hang out with does not matter more than having people to hang out with. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BluIon

I need people to think I'm awesome to be happy with myself.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BluIon

I don't care about people. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BluIon

I eat babies and love being evil to people.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Tsubaki

You want to meet at six? No problem, I still have PE at that time but the teacher won't even notice, that I'm not there.


----------



## Moogles

I love administration


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

rhythmic said:


> I meant I would; the closest I'd get to "not" saying it would be "I wish the world could be like this, wouldn't it be great?", or "I wish I could change the world", but 9s aren't typically known as doers lol so maybe that influences it. Or maybe I'm just not self-confident or ambitious. Could it be your 3 wing? And the second would be because it ticks off my Fi-Te. Maybe most INFPs wouldn't say it and I probably wouldn't to the believer's face, but I try to think things through logically so I'd be skeptical if someone gave that as their reason for believing. It doesn't make sense to me. In general I'm all about "live and let live" and I don't prod people about their beliefs, but I find it questionable if someone can't adequately justify a belief in something. That's just me.
> 
> More on-topic: "What'll I be doing in 5 years?" Please, I have the next 20 years of my life planned out in immense detail.


I didn't mean it in a prodding way. I just want to believe in something fun to make the world less boring.


----------



## Necrilia

I love parents who think they've achieved everything in their life once they've had their babies.
But, really, I think they've accomplished everything life could have offered them by then!


----------



## Ghostsoul

I just love organizing information! Wow!


----------



## Rushtallica

I just hate organizing information.


----------



## Bunny

I'm on social media sites 24/7, I just love to talk about myself in public and tell everyone what I am doing.


----------



## TypoNegatvie

~*IF you cant handle me at my worse than you dont deserve me at my best*~ :hellokitty::cupcake::lovekitty:


----------



## Plumedoux

"Money bring happiness" :wink:
"Everyone should think like me" :frustrating:
"I'm workaholic" :crying:


----------



## ann4

"Oh, I love you guys all!! Here, have some love, my dear. Here, you too. Hugs! Hugs for all!!! You, there! You have a hug too!! C'mon, don't be shy, everybody can have one. Oh, you are all so intelligent!!"


----------



## ann4

Yes! Tell me who hooked up with who, in that awesome party yestarday, because, you know, I love all those guys and I'm so interested in their lifes and I care about them sooo much.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

It was so much better before, I don't want any new possibility, and just regress until everything is like it has always been.


----------



## Ballmadness

" I am definitely going to make a decision impartially based on pure logic which will result in the best possible solution to solve the problem as objectively as possible."

"I'm always right."


----------



## sinaasappel

I can totally feel my emotions seeping through
I love emotions
Let's talk about bills, and stress, and lifes trivalties!
I wanna go to prom with someone and dance
let's hug
I love touching


----------



## WhoIsJake

Let me share my deepest secrets with you.


----------



## sinaasappel

Talk to me about what's bothering you you need that hug right


----------



## TypoNegatvie

Good thing I keep my house so tidy and organised or I wouldn't be able to fit this veritable harem of lovers in.


----------



## Bunny

I have never broken a rule in my life.


----------



## raskoolz

"Let's meet our friends 5 minutes earlier than we agreed on!"


----------



## Delicious Speculation

I cry so hard during romantic movies. The characters move me so much and everything is a surprise!


----------



## TimeWillTell

I was never late :shocked:

Sigh, today my mind was blank...


----------



## Crack

Type 3 : "I loose against you, congratulations ! You're better than me !"


----------



## Pinina

Who cares if it doesn't work? It'll get done at some point, don't worry about it.


----------



## Inheritance

The more the merrier!

- INTJ


----------



## JamUsagi

Notice me Senpai! -INTP


----------



## TheVerb

I think i'm just going to stay in with a cup of tea and Greys Anatomy tonight.


----------



## Bunny

I smile everyday all day! :hellokitty::fall::lovekitty:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Love is in the air!


----------



## Plumedoux

"Oh yesterday night was crazy man we party all night, I was drunken all night and I didn't remember anything. I woke up so lost with vomit on my face crazy man. But hey It was the best party ever !! Let's do it every day."


----------



## Dancnonthestars

"I enjoyed all the people in the mall today. I felt so relieved to be in the middle of a large crowd."


----------



## Thirface

I agree.


----------



## bleghc

Anything relevant.


----------



## lib

"You're my friend - you're supposed to agree with me!"

While Sheldon Cooper may have been an INTJ in 1st season of TBBT he was certainly not any longer one when he said this to Leonard. It made me think: Fuck TBBT. It's so much against my nature that if I heard someone say it I would immediately snap at them about how irrational the statement was. True friends are honest to each other - even when it may not be the easiest.


----------



## Jordgubb

I love talking to strangers.


----------



## TimeWillTell

I can't bother procrastinating...


----------



## Bunny

I can't fix this.


----------



## Grandalf

*in bitchy voice* that's offensive!!


----------



## Waveshine

Man, I just wrote down my to-do list for today and I got a task for every hour of the day!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

I color code my underwear for every day of the week. Tuesday is _always_ periwinkle.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I get anxiety when things are unplanned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ai.tran.75 said:


> I get anxiety when things are unplanned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



+1

My dream job is writing tractor user manuals.


----------



## Schema B

I'm not sure I understand this.


----------



## MattMannion

There's no beauty in art.



(wow that's painful to type)


----------



## Plumedoux

"I love politics" :dry:
Nothing bored me more than speak politics, just a crap of guys corrupt by an oligarchic group


----------



## WhoIsJake

"Look how expensive her purse is. I definitely want to smash now bruh."


----------



## DLila

Vengeance will be mine (till I forget that I'm still mad at you)

I'm gonna burn those cute kittens, and amplify their cries! 

I'll stuff your mouth like an overfed chicken if you don't stop talking.


----------



## miuliu

I live for here and now! We're all gonna die anyway, you know? Woohoooo, streeeeeaking!!! *runs around naked and jumps of a bridge diving head first into river*


Stupid low Se, being so low, why do ESTPs get to, stupid Ni, stupid... :crying:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

People are overrated.


----------



## Waveshine

Ugh look at this mess!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

You must, cause that's what normal people do.


----------



## HipSkool

*sees the guy I've been crushing on for five years* 

"I LOVE YOU!!!!"

...INFJ problems...


----------



## WaffleSingSong

So, let me look at my daily planner...


----------



## fuliajulia

Screw this Peace Corps BS, I'm gonna get my roller-derby on!


----------



## jamaix

This has failed every time it was tried, but let's give it one more shot. Who knows maybe we'll get lucky and it will actually work this time. We're due for some luck right?


----------



## Bunny

Thinking about the possibility of a Zombie Apocalypse really scares me.


----------



## JamUsagi

Like, totally.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Give me a hug.


----------



## DLila

Don't give me a hug.


----------



## Tharwen

does this look good on me? i wouldnt know.
should i put my scarf the other way?
your hosting an alcohol drinking party? count me in.
we are going to take a walk on this great sunny day? im in.
you dont play video games? me neither. i prefer card games. im old fashioned and all that.
a bingo night? what a great idea!
you dont think im doing well in mental health? i agree!


----------



## Mordin

I just feel that not having a clean, organized house makes my whole life messy and prevents me from focusing on my strict schedule of parties and sport events :laughin:


----------



## Domagoj

Everything in life is just fine.


----------



## Riven

Get over it


----------



## Klaro26

I don't feel too much when faced with the need to disappoint someone.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Don't I know it.
> The thought of chaos is just frightening!


is it? well, be afraid, be very afraid 'cause all life is random you know, and your silly rules and rituals are no more useful or relevant than the TSA liquids ban.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is it? well, be afraid, be very afraid 'cause all life is random you know, and your silly rules and rituals are no more useful or relevant than the TSA liquids ban.


Ah no, please no more =(

I wish to live my life by the book and have every single thing in my life planned ahead of time!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Ah no, please no more =(
> 
> I wish to live my life by the book and have every single thing in my life planned ahead of time!


i hear you, because that's how all respectable people do it. planning gives you a chance to prepare, consider everyone's needs, make sure things are done properly...you don't want people laughing at you, do you?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i hear you, because that's how all respectable people do it. planning gives you a chance to prepare, consider everyone's needs, make sure things are done properly...you don't want people laughing at you, do you?


Yes, exactly.
I shudder at the mere thought of it.

People need to stop listening to themselves and just do what other people tell them to do.


----------



## BlackFandango

"You're over-thinking it."


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> "You're over-thinking it."


an analyst _is_ precisely what he sounds like.


----------



## absylution

I'm not a rainbow.


----------



## Brainless

Please continue to tell me about what you ate yesterday and what you did shopping. Don't spare any detail.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Brainless said:


> Please continue to tell me about what you ate yesterday and what you did shopping. Don't spare any detail.


detail? what detail? who are you woman? what i ate is still stuck in my beard.


----------



## BlackFandango

The status-quo is fine with me, there's no need to change things.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Hi, I'm Monica Geller! I organize shit for fun!

What is this sarcasm you speak of?


----------



## Amy

I like to be an outcast


----------



## Carpentet810

Stupid people are fun to be around.


----------



## Atarah Derek

Nothing ever upsets me. I am tranquil. I am focused. I am calm.


----------



## Kantha

"Hey there, you come here often? Why don't you and I go down to this club I know down the road. We can dance, have a little fun... maybe afterwards go back to mine?"


----------



## sweetraglansweater

_Everyday I wake up and I know what I am going to do. I think before I act, often planning two, three steps ahead and organizing my life around a series of checklists. I reflect upon each milestone accomplished. When I achieve what I've accomplished this only spurs forward new plans and goals that I aspire to. People say I'm too power hungry and goal driven, often crushing others in the process, but I say to them, carpe diem! _

^said no INFP ever....


----------



## Flatlander

I can't say something my type would never say.


----------



## raskoolz

Let's go out and do a consensus test on what color tie looks great with that blazer


----------



## Blue Soul

I feel like I want to hug and kiss everyone, while I happily dance around spreading flowers!


----------



## Seaside

"I love being in the spotlight and i could talk all day long. I just love talking. Doesn't really have to be about anything just as long as I'm talking its a comfort. I like to talk out all my feelings and thoughts as well. It makes me think clearer and feel better. Sometimes people tell me I'm telling too much information. But I don't really care. I'm an open book. Ask me anything!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sehrynn

Le9acyMuse said:


> Yo' momma?


this made me laugh, thank you


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

I'd vote for Paris Hilton if she ran for president.


----------



## something987

No thanks I'm trying to stay sober.


----------



## Morn

I have no interest in going the bar with my boss and colleagues, I mean who really wants to be around uninhibited people who know valuable information?


----------



## sleepingdragon83

"My fellow Americans...."


----------



## railroad maail

life is a horrible, regrettable nuisance that was forced on to me from the pitiful moment i was born.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions

I think I'm going to go shopping, maybe get my hair done.


----------



## YaRil

Hooray for people, they're ALWAYS good! People are the best!
I LOVE parties!
I LOOOOOOVE feelings over logic!


----------



## fuliajulia

Most situations are best solved with harsh honesty.


----------



## alexxela

No one deserves a second chance :exterminate:


----------



## BlackFandango

Trump 2016!


----------



## Stavrogin

ENTPs must have a hard time with this thread given their devils advocate tendencies...


----------



## MBTINerd

I can't wait to meet with your friends from new class!!!


----------



## TimeWillTell

Questioning is for stupid ppl!


----------



## Schizoid

Omgawwd did you hear about the latest news?? X and Y just broke up with each other!


----------



## StrategicStudies

.


----------



## StrategicStudies

Society has panned out well so far. The futures looking even brighter. Trump/Bush 2016-2024


----------



## Exquisitor

I didn't agree with her at first, because there was no credible evidence and the theory didn't make any real sense, but then she told me all about her personal feelings about it, and now I'm convinced, too.


----------



## BlueWings

You understand me better than I do!


----------



## MeNTP

"Your overconfidence is your weakness" ...


----------



## MeNTP

Oh! Also: "I find your lack of faith.. disturbing"

Mwahaha


----------



## ConfusesSelf

I HATE EVERYONE THAT HAS EVER EXISTED ON THE FACE OF THIS MISERABLE LUMP OF DIRT CALLED EARTH.

On national TV, too! :wink:


----------



## Loveless09

"To change the world? HAHAHA Why would I even try?! Like, really?! Who cares about injustices and what else. Who cares about underdogs? Me?! I only think about myself and my wellness." 

Person: "you're in love"
INFJ: "omg, you're totally right, how come I didn't even realize that? Thank you so much for telling me. Also, I'm totally gonna accept these feelings, who cares if with love I'll also experience pain and hurt, like I'm gonna love and keep loving until it hurts 'cause who the heck cares, like YOLO I absolutely don't care if I get hurt by someone. Nope, not even trying to control my feelings."

"I do not build walls in order to keep people from hurting me."

"I absolutely tell people all my problems. I don't even like to try to solve them all by myself, getting lost inside my mind desperately seeking for the solution." 

"I'm so extroverted, OMG I love people and crowded places so much like I can't even bear to be alone not even one second."

"I absolutely do not like to hear me thinking"


----------



## Apple Pine

Efficiency and success? Lol. Whatever, let's go meet with relatives. Traditions are important.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

I love to make dirt jokes about my friends.


Enviado de meu B1-A71 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Prada

"I hate systems and organisation, everything should be decided by emotions."

"Success is just for lucky people, I want a minimum wage job until the end of my life."

"Never ever do I want to lead people or be in charge of something, such a drag, someone else should do that."


----------



## Bunny

Oops, I better slow down I'm going 46mph in a 45mph zone.


----------



## Casss

"Wow you are so much better at this than I am."

"Don't say that, you might offend someone."

"Men are superior in every way." (Maybe this is just a me thing lol)

"I heard that tastes gross so I'm not gonna try it!"

"Could you go first?"

"I need your help with something."

"Listen to your heart."

"I hate dogs." (again, possibly a me thing :laughing: )


----------



## SuperShock911

"Oh my gosh that was so mean! I thought I told you I wanted everything sugarcoated."


----------



## stripedfurball

"We really need to talk about your TPS reports."


----------



## Handsome Jack

"Let's brainstorm endlessly."

"It's better to be nice than to be correct."

"I'll let you decide what I should do."


----------



## banterbrigade

_'Hey, hey... Let's not argue.'_


----------



## stripedfurball

It either is or it isn't, there is no middle option.


----------



## Lloydinsky

"yeah music is okaay"


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

Immorality is something that we need to have to be a good man or woman in our lives.


----------



## Amelia

" *tears up* 
I'm sorry guys... It's just that seeing all of these people here in one place for one purpose gets me so choked up.. *sniffles*
You guys are doing such amazing things for other people and I can't thank you enough. 
*cries some more* "

... Yeah, I hated people like that. It makes me uncomfortable to watch them.


----------



## yippy

"Psychology in general & personality psychology in particular are boring topics."

"What do you mean 'inner world'?"

"Oh don't worry about that spelling error." 

"Babe, have you seen my wrench?"


----------



## Nyanpichu

stripedfurball said:


> It either is or it isn't, there is no middle option.


i love you?


----------



## Serpent

yay stereotypes are fun


----------



## Jordan J

Logic is so misleading. There's always a middle option. Nothing is binary. People just need to learn how to chill, take life less seriously.


----------



## SuperShock911

I'm not really interested in how these fascinating devices work.


----------



## stripedfurball

"Don't be sorry, be better."


----------



## TimeWillTell

stripedfurball said:


> "Don't be sorry, be better."


 That's something an ENTP would totally advocate forever 

ENTP : "I m not interested in learning anything new." "From now on, I ll stop learning anything new." "You can totally show me this potentially addictive activity since I will probably find it boring."


----------



## stripedfurball

WikiRevolution said:


> That's something an ENTP would totally advocate forever
> 
> ENTP : "I m not interested in learning anything new." "From now on, I ll stop learning anything new." "You can totally show me this potentially addictive activity since I will probably find it boring."







Lol, are you Meegan?


----------



## stripedfurball

Duplicate post


----------



## TimeWillTell

stripedfurball said:


> Lol, are you Meegan?


Lol! Not litterally like Meegan  But this was funny to watch 

Unfortunately yeah, I tend to say / think things like 'screw feelings, you just need to draw lessons from your past errors'.
And 'my philosophy is like keep it chill' for real. I hope I m not that hardcore ^^


----------



## SloppyJoe

I love talking about celebrities at parties.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Pokemon is stupid.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Pokemon is stupid.


You're going to make me cry!


----------



## BlackFandango

LucyFurre said:


> You're going to make me cry!


Go ahead and cry, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Reality is all that matters.


----------



## Squirrel54

I have no idea what you're thinking right now. Also not sure how you feel.


----------



## yoiyoi

I know exactly who I am.


----------



## Exquisitor

The romantics were right; the enlightenment was a mistake and the search for objective truth is dangerous folly. Rationality is a madness!


----------



## The Capture of Time

*Fudge no, just no.*

*"Yes master, I will master, sure master. I love you master."* :frustrating:


----------



## cipherpixy

I fucking hate sleeping!


----------



## fuliajulia

Screw you guys, tonight I'm gonna carpe this freaking diem!!!


----------



## BlackFandango

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Screw you guys, tonight I'm gonna carpe this freaking diem!!!


That would be "carpe noctem" ("seize the night").


----------



## fuliajulia

BlackFandango said:


> That would be "carpe noctem" ("seize the night").


Gosh INFJ, don't you know that was part of the joke?


----------



## jcal

A Facebook friend posted this today and it made this ISTJ cringe and say, "Noooooooo!!!"


----------



## Damjan

Im single


----------



## Yumiko

"let's DEBATE let's DEBATE let's DEBATE let's DEBATE"

"Suck it up mate."

"Ew gross what are emotions."

"I NOTICED THE DRESS YOU'RE WEA RING and let me say that is a disgusting green where the heck did yo--"

"Imaginary scenarios are a waste of my time."

"I'm not a psychic. Sorry guys. Now get off my property."

"I have never walked into a wall before."

"*wings entire speech in front of class perfectly without even doing the speech homework*"

"Gut feeling ??????? How could you ever rely on a gut feeling that is so illogical."

"I'm gonna party hard all night long and get drunk guys."


----------



## Bunny

I am not a ninja.


----------



## fuliajulia

Yumiko said:


> "let's DEBATE let's DEBATE let's DEBATE let's DEBATE"
> 
> "Suck it up mate."
> 
> "Ew gross what are emotions."
> 
> "I NOTICED THE DRESS YOU'RE WEA RING and let me say that is a disgusting green where the heck did yo--"
> 
> "Imaginary scenarios are a waste of my time."
> 
> "I'm not a psychic. Sorry guys. Now get off my property."
> 
> "I have never walked into a wall before."
> 
> *"*wings entire speech in front of class perfectly without even doing the speech homework*"*
> 
> "Gut feeling ??????? How could you ever rely on a gut feeling that is so illogical."
> 
> "I'm gonna party hard all night long and get drunk guys."


The only place I disagree. No matter how little I prepare, I generally still manage to come up with thoughtful/inspirational sounding BS.


----------



## Yumiko

You have an amazing skill.

*bows down*

I admire you.


----------



## Yumiko

You have an amazing skill. You are blessed.

*bows down*

I admire you.


----------



## malphigus

Asking questions is pointless though! Things are just are!


----------



## Lauressa

"Too be determined? Let's wing it? YAYNESS!"


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

"_____(argument)______, because I said so!"


----------



## cipherpixy

I wuv hugs


----------



## BlackFandango

cipherpixy said:


> I wuv hugs


I don't.


----------



## Exquisitor

Take a look at my first draft! I haven't even proofread it and I want you to judge me based on it because I'm completely comfortable with sharing my work process. I mean who wants the pressure of being perfect, right?


----------



## angelfish

Today I feel like doing the exact same things as yesterday in the exact same order. I am going to try to be as objective and detached as possible. I will aim for high efficiency and low distractibility. Aesthetics and ethics are low-level concerns. Then tonight I will let loose, go get trashed at the club, and go home with some stud muffin I hope never to see again in my life.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i am sorry


----------



## Starsong1997

I would never say "You're so dumb, I don't care about your feelings...LETS GO DO MATH!!"


----------



## Elaihr

"Human rights? Rubbish." 

Or,

"I don't care about you"

Or,

"The most important thing in life is cash"

Or,

"Looks is really the most important thing in a partner, everything else is secondary"

Or,

At least I haven't met or heard of anyone with my type who've said those things...


----------



## yellowtoccata

Can't wait to start that new 9:00 to 5:00 job as an auditor ...


----------



## Outrageousoreo

Wooooo!!! Lets partay every SINGLE day!


----------



## Lord Necro

I have feelings, and I care about others a lot. I enjoy going to places where lots of people are just so I can befriend them.


----------



## incision

No, of course I don't mind redoing it three times. After all, I have nothing better to do with my time and it was my pleasure.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Let's all cuddle!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

"leave me alone, come back in two weeks"


----------



## trvlgrl1981

I'm Bored.


----------



## Lord Necro

Anybody wanna go shopping Saturday?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Nator said:


> Anybody wanna go shopping Saturday?


Yes. We can talk about others and stay out all day with other people like get drunk and party or senselessly debase property for thrills!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Yes. We can talk about others and stay out all day with other people like get drunk and party or senselessly debase property for thrills!


Yes. We can talk about others and stay out all day with other people-like, get drunk and senselessly _debate_ properties for thrills!


----------



## Laguna

War and starvation are part of natural selection. I feel nothing.


----------



## komm

CleverCait said:


> Let's all cuddle!


I would love that!


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan

"Wow I can't Possibly Argue against that..."


----------



## kf5kfj

"I am sorry that my pointing out of your incorrect statments hurt your feelings" unsarcasticaly


----------



## BlueMajorelle

I just repainted my entire house in nice, neutral beige color.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

komm said:


> I would love that!


Well come on over and join the hug-fest!

(wow, that kind of hurt to type)


----------



## symbolone

Ah, I see now. Yeah, you're right I was in the wrong there, I feel terrible. I was just being stupid, haha. Yeah im a bit dumb sometimes whoops silly me, but hey, i make up for it because im really good at small talk and stuff so you know, if you ever wanna chit-chat im right here!

or

oh god he/she is so hot ah i have the biggest crush on him/her!!

OR THE WORST:

I'm going to live a long _healthy_ life and be super succesful I'll have kids too! I love kids!


----------



## shazam

Finally...everything is just the way I want it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

"sorry, i am fully booked until March"


----------



## amc

i love talking about how my day went, and listening to you recount yours. 

INFJ. 

On second thoughts I cannot see how any type enjoys that.


----------



## ENTPness

I've finished my project that I have singularly focused on for a long time. Now I will draft a comprehensive plan for my next, complete with a thorough to-do list and an Excel spreadsheet to work out the logistics in detail.


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul

"I love you"


----------



## Pancaked

"Listen, let's just stop. I'm tired of arguing. Why don't we just settle down and cuddle? I mean, what's important is that we're both happy, right?"


----------



## Supplant3r

Wow! Everyone around me is so competent!


----------



## reybridge

#breaktherule Seriously, i think what your type will never say will not even be said here by yourself.


----------



## wolfclaw

so hello i'm your new boss and before you begin working for us in huggles galore i have a couple things to say. 
first of all i request that everybody has at least one cuddle session with me every week. Were we snuggle up to each over in a huge bed and talk about our feelings.
secondly don't be afraid to to cry in front of me i'll always be their to be a shoulder to cry.
and lastly if you ever notice me deep in thought in my office know that that is the perfect moment to engage me in chit-chat since i hate it when i'm in my own world.

something else you'll never hear an INTJ say is sniffle* sniffle* you really hurt my feelings their and i'll never forgive you until i hear a heartfelt apology:crying:


----------



## BlueMajorelle

My goal in life is to climb the career ladder of success, to become the richest and most powerful boss ever. Anyone who disagrees with me is wrong.


----------



## Handsome Jack

We're not going to make any decisions unless everyone is happy and agrees with each one.


----------



## Endologic

Mr. Demiurge said:


> I just enrolled in business school, and boy, I can't wait for it to start! I'll be partying all the time while I'm there, making tons of new friends and contacts to advance my career while I'm at it! Then, after I graduate, I'll just spend all day making tons of money! Yesssir, the future looks bright indeed!


That's so ENTP.

How about this:
I'm committed to religion, no matter what. I believe god made the world in 7 days, because he loves us all. Jesus died for our sins, and I have complete faith in god. I'm kind and affectionate to everybody, so we can all live happily ever after with god and Jesus in heaven. People who break the laws of god, however, deserve to go to hell, where the devil tortures them forever!

Now THAT'S something an INTP would never even dare to say.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

"I hate humanity"


----------



## Nazzy

Rhonda Rousey said:


> "I hate humanity"


Hah, I hear it all the time from my ENTJ.


----------



## brightflashes

I have no clue why people get so emotional about - seriously - the smallest things. Can't they see how inefficient they're being?


----------



## RoseateThorns

**** sapiens are superior to all other species.


----------



## Beatriz

"I won't do my homework, I don't care what the teacher thinks. What if he hates me? Whatever. I don't even want to impress him nor make him think I'm a good student."

"No, I can't help you. Why? Because I don't want to help! I already have plenty of things to do! Do it by yourself!"

"I'll tell her she's annoying and I'll ask her to stop talking to me. I don't care if I hurt her feelings. I love starting conflicts anyways."

"You think something bad about me? Whatever. I don't care about anyone's opinion"

"I'll never finish this important paper due to tomorrow. I'll just go to parties and get drunk because YOLO."

"My mom said I can't go out tonight? Whatever, I'll just jump out of the window and run away, who cares if she starts looking for me and gets scared thinking I was kidnapped or killed lol YOLO"

"Wow, my desk is a mess... Well it doesn't matter, I can study with this mess."

"Wow, that was really embarrassing haha. But it's not a big deal, everyone will forget about it in a few minutes."


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I love the way others of my type treat me.


----------



## Jordgubb

Drop in anytime you want, you don't have to call before you come over.


----------



## justroaming

"I prefer decaf."


----------



## MisterPerfect

We should be together even though its been established we are very incompatible. Love conquers all!


----------



## Sava Saevus

I love people. I will literally die without them. When I'm not attached to Facebook, I'm on Twitter.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

"I accepted Jesus into my heart"

"I'm selling my looms"

"I'm marrying a Christian man and my mom's totally Ok with that"

"It's Ok, you can bring your bacon casserole over to my house and heat it up in my stove"

"I'm a demisexual"


----------



## MisterPerfect

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> I love people. I will literally die without them. When I'm not attached to Facebook, I'm on Twitter.


I love this so much LOL


----------



## Shelynn

INTJ - I ain't never done that before.


----------



## Handsome Jack

Love is the most important factor in a successful marriage.


----------



## septic tank

Fuck your feelings.


----------



## Bricolage

Dana Scully said:


> My place is a night club, feel free to come unannounced any time, touch everything, put a mess, help yourself mothafucka.


You've gone on record….I'm gonna hold you to that.


----------



## JacksonHeights

Guys, please, we HAVE to stick to this schedule!


----------



## Juggernaut

"I'm in a relationship."


----------



## irulee

I value the opinion of others FAR more than my own


----------



## Nephilibata

The concepts of 'having a conscience' and 'morals' don't really exist and are useless inventions, just like feelings


----------



## karethys

Thank you for the criticism, I really appreciate it and know you're trying to help me improve.


----------



## Wiwa

"I can tell you all about this stranger just by analyzing him from 12 feet away."


----------



## Nephilibata

"I'm gonna party like there's no tomorrow!"


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ok, I understand. I'll stop whining. My opinion doesn't matter. (Said in a non-sarcastic way.)


----------



## AhmzLDN

Why can't you just stop trying to follow the rules so much, they really don't matter that much


----------



## TimeWillTell

I 100% / wholeheartedly / absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Kerik_S

Let me tell you how that theory applies to my life, in less than 25 words.

EDIT: 2500 words


----------



## imafourtherecord

I'm really not very passionate about anything.


----------



## imafourtherecord

lolll


----------



## imafourtherecord

Kerik_S said:


> Let me tell you how that theory applies to my life, in less than 25 words.
> 
> EDIT: 2500 words


lolll


----------



## HR32

I was wrong, you are more intelligent than my cat


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

It's always a good idea to scrub the toilet even when it doesn't look like it needs it.


----------



## candycane75

"Let's not get along"
"Does it look like I give damn"


----------



## KalimofDaybreak

I live in the moment.


----------



## TheProYodler

Here are the rules and context of the debate to which you will agree: -insert rules here-


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

Do you want to talk about my feelings with me?


----------



## furryfury

Sometimes I just need to be held.


----------



## Rags

I'm finally getting married this march. Soon after I plan on having three kids, a dog and move to a beautiful suburban neighborhood. I will of course hire a nanny so I can continue working in my very succesful buisness. I'm just going to love waking up at six am, working a ten hour shift, then spending time with my kids and practicing late night yoga with some wine, Elen on the TV and my hubby next to me! Golly, motherhood and understaning my kids emotional needs sure fill me with joy!


----------



## greenstone

"I'm so satisfied in this relationship"


----------



## lernulo

Come On guys, Id like to invite you to my party there isn´t anything like that gogos, Music, special chips, and anything you can need, I invited Mr Gatsby too


----------



## Pangelicus

I was born without power and I will die without it. But while I live, you will bow to my will, or be crushed.


----------



## Amy

I want to live in Mars.


----------



## Lady D

Obscure said:


> My most creative time is when I'm in a crowded room with loud noises and screams and woah my muses just come to me! XD


This reminds me of taking an INTJ to a rave party and seeing him sitting beside the wall looking grumpy all evening. Later on he told me that "he knew by the looks the everyone else in the room were dumber than he was". Retrospectively speaking he was probably right but it was hilarious :laughing:


----------



## Introvertia

It breaks my heart when we don't talk to each other on a daily basis. 

I wish you talked more about your feelings. 
I'd love if you surprised me more frequently. 

Hey, did you read today's horoscope yet? 
I'm a typical Piscean woman, a sensitive and fragile soul.


----------



## Pangelicus

I don't care how you say it. Nuances, nuances. None of that changes what you mean. Your meaning is in the words, plain and simple. I will write them down and you will sign the contract. It is very simple - your body and soul for an indefinite period, to be decided by the contract holder as he sees fit, in exchange for £5,000 cash right now, subject to deductibles including but not limited to administration costs, legal fees and expected inflation. Sign it or stop wasting my time.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP:
The principle behind "Newton's Flaming Laser Sword":

"what cannot be settled by experiment is not worth debating".


----------



## jamaikaii

ENTP: ''He's not qualified... He got the skills but he has no education or certificate...''' (maybe some entp may say this for legal reasons though)

ENTP: ''I'm not gonna question this'' (They might actually say this just to handle some silly situation though)


----------



## jamaikaii

Ragtail said:


> I'm finally getting married this march. Soon after I plan on having three kids, a dog and move to a beautiful suburban neighborhood. I will of course hire a nanny so I can continue working in my very succesful buisness. I'm just going to love waking up at six am, working a ten hour shift, then spending time with my kids and practicing late night yoga with some wine, Elen on the TV and my hubby next to me! Golly, motherhood and understaning my kids emotional needs sure fill me with joy!


Clap clap... My nightmare


----------



## somelady24

I'm super outgoing. I'll start a conversation with just about anyone. They think I'm listening, but really I just love the sound of my own voice. I got an ombré spray tan just to get people's attention, because not being the center of attention would just be so pathetic and embarrassing. When people need help I pull out popcorn and eat it while I watch them suffer.


----------



## moonling

"Wow, I sure would like to socialize today!"

"I'm not racist or anything, but there should still be slaves... black ones of course. Why did we ever abandon our customs?"

*Driving* "There is a squirrel in the middle of the road. I bet I can hit it!"

"Looks like my complex schedule for the week worked out pretty well."


----------



## Amy

I am the same person you've met


----------



## ArmchairCommie

Top three things an ISTJ would never say:
1) Screw the rules man, I like to live life on the edge. ANARCHY!
2) Yo dawg, how 'bout we all just chillax for a little bit.
3) Hey everybody, let's all have a get together at my house!


----------



## Yu Narukami

I'm wrong.


----------



## TornadicX

A relationship with NO arguments is SO VERY *rewarding* My PERFECT man will be BORING, ROUTINE, AND PEACEFUL.


----------



## PPM

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## inverity

"I really love hearing about the Kardashians. It makes me so happy to know that Kim and Kanye are doing fine!"


----------



## Dead Silent

"Why are my dreams always crushed! How can I live in this cruel reality when all it does is break and destroy! How ever will I cope with this meaningless existence when I am but an empty husk. A victim of this cruel, despair-ridden world!"


----------



## ShadyWolf

"I don't care about your feelings, I'm right and you're wrong. Deal with it."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat73

I don't get why people care about space and science and all that, things like reality shows, x-factor are SO much more interesting to watch, I mean you're not even gonna go to space, so why bother studying on it? Its better to focus on REAL people and REAL issues!


----------



## DLila

You are a motherclucking idiot. I want to slap that smile off your face then cut you up and sacrifice you to our saviour Picasso.


----------



## Pangelicus

The roar of exhausts firing up my senses like a hailstorm, and feeling real like a cut. The thrill of the sudden curve. The taste of oil and petrol in the wind. The satisfying thud of the rabbit's haunch.


----------



## methodless madness

INFJ says: "I'm a _magical_ princess from _another dimension!~_









Because I needed an excuse to reference this.


----------



## Pat73

methodless madness said:


> INFJ says: "I'm a _magical_ princess from _another dimension!~_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I needed an excuse to reference this.


Would be much funnier if you were an INTJ instead lol


----------



## Pangelicus

methodless madness said:


> INFJ says: "I'm a _magical_ princess from _another dimension!~_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I needed an excuse to reference this.


Hmm, when I do something magical, does it change to fire and corpses?


----------



## ShadyWolf

"Let's do algebraic equations together and join the debate team! Yay calculus! I love trig!"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaedra

I love people.


----------



## Dead Silent

"I'm so offended right now, I'm gonna blog about it!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foreverab

I wish someone would save me


----------



## ShadyWolf

"I'm normal and that's how I want to be."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tereza

"Philosophy is so boring. I don't care about how the world was made. And I don't care what others think. Let's party."


----------



## nicoloco90

It doesn't matter how you feel (about it), that is just for a short while and you will eventually forget about it anyway. You can get accustomed to anything so you don't need to value feelings nor take it into consideration with decision-making processes.


----------



## Lakigigar

I want to have sex.

With You
Right Now
On the Streets.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Lakigigar said:


> I want to have sex.
> 
> With You
> Right Now
> On the Streets.


You think that's atypical for an infp? That belongs in the "things infps say thread."


----------



## Lakigigar

BIGJake111 said:


> You think that's atypical for an infp? That belongs in the "things infps say thread."


the "on the streets"-part?

I don't think there are a lot of INFP's who would say that. Maybe they would dream about it, but they won't say it (so directly?)


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Lakigigar said:


> the "on the streets"-part?
> 
> I don't think there are a lot of INFP's who would say that. Maybe they would dream about it, but they won't say it (so directly?)


Maybe not on a public forum. But what inf isn't a public sex junkie?


----------



## ShadyWolf

BIGJake111 said:


> Maybe not on a public forum. But what inf isn't a public sex junkie?


I'd be absolutely mortified if my bf tried public sex on me. I'd probably want to kick him in the balls and tell him to go fuck a pillow or tree

As for a quote
"CASUAL ORGIE TIME WITH STRANGERS I DON'T KNOW!!!"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

There's nothing new to learn. I may as well do it the "old-fashioned" way.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ShaydeWolfe said:


> I'd be absolutely mortified if my bf tried public sex on me. I'd probably want to kick him in the balls and tell him to go fuck a pillow or tree
> 
> As for a quote
> "CASUAL ORGIE TIME WITH STRANGERS I DON'T KNOW!!!"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Y'all are just kinky as hell. I'm pretty sure half of why y'all are quiet in social settings is because in your mind you're undressing everyone around you.

(Not that there is anything wrong with that, it's just very INF. )


----------



## ShadyWolf

BIGJake111 said:


> Y'all are just kinky as hell. I'm pretty sure half of why y'all are quiet in social settings is because in your mind you're undressing everyone around you.
> 
> (Not that there is anything wrong with that, it's just very INF. )


Yes I'm quite kinky, I'm into some stuff most people aren't into. But I definitely have limits. In all honesty I've only had a libido for three people in my entire life and I'm seventeen. I need extremely strong romantic attraction before I can genuinely want sex from them. Like sex with a stranger is repulsive to me. And casual sex sounds horrible. Plus when guys are like "hey nice boobs." I immediately lose all interest like no. Just no. My boobs. Grow your own and go screw a pillow. 
Like I'm fine with sex. But I'm very specific about who I'd be willing to give myself to. My WRITING on the other hand... welcome to smut land xDDD

EDIT: And I've had urges for three and only gave out for one. It took him a good 6 months before I reluctantly allowed it I think. I'm still with him and don't intend on giving myself to anyone else unless I'm forced to find a new partner in the future. And even then, I'd prefer to keep my list of encounters low

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakigigar

BIGJake111 said:


> Maybe not on a public forum. But what inf isn't a public sex junkie?


Well i didn't know that. The following is probably something atypical

I follow politics closely. (however i'm not going to say: i like it -> that's a bridge too far (and i have 3-times frustration enneagram tritype - the tritype Swordsman of Mana likes so much :laughing).


----------



## Velcorn

"You're right."


----------



## BroNerd

"I love when every day is the same!"


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ShaydeWolfe said:


> Yes I'm quite kinky, I'm into some stuff most people aren't into. But I definitely have limits. In all honesty I've only had a libido for three people in my entire life and I'm seventeen. I need extremely strong romantic attraction before I can genuinely want sex from them. Like sex with a stranger is repulsive to me. And casual sex sounds horrible. Plus when guys are like "hey nice boobs." I immediately lose all interest like no. Just no. My boobs. Grow your own and go screw a pillow.
> Like I'm fine with sex. But I'm very specific about who I'd be willing to give myself to. My WRITING on the other hand... welcome to smut land xDDD
> 
> EDIT: And I've had urges for three and only gave out for one. It took him a good 6 months before I reluctantly allowed it I think. I'm still with him and don't intend on giving myself to anyone else unless I'm forced to find a new partner in the future. And even then, I'd prefer to keep my list of encounters low
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yalls actions are by all means reserved and very few ever get to learn how kinky y'all are.

But if you are an infps "one" then you'll be amazed how crazy they are lol.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

The sunshine warms my heart.


----------



## Sava Saevus

I want to hug and be hugged. Now give me a hug.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

The sunshine warms my heart.
I feel the breeze through the air. 
And your voice keeps you near. 
Forever and always, 
Moon


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

"I was wrong"


----------



## Dead Silent

"I have emotions! :blushed:"


----------



## Heavelyn

"I don't care about you."
"Let's go party all night!"
"Universal truths? Boring!"


----------



## SicIndigo

I don't want to know.


----------



## Worriedfunction

"I am XXXX MBTI type and it is totally valid as a theory"


----------



## ShadyWolf

"I hate all forms of writing, art, and music. Stop turning to emotional outlets."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## autsdraws

forget all of those cool project ideas I had, I'm just going to focus all of my attention on this one homework assignment and get it done 2 months before the deadline.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

... my dream is to live a 9 to 5 life and attend an oppressive religious institution on the weekend and long to never have a thought that deviates from the social norm. I belong because I am committed and do happily do my duty.

... idleness is sin, it breeds thoughts of individual longing and must be abolished by strife and servitude.

[ok, that felt dirty. I need a shower. Maybe that's an E4 thing. Make that wine and a shower.]


----------



## ShadyWolf

"I love the level one Spanish curriculum because I've always wanted to limit my vocabulary back down to 'I like cats!' 'Cause like, who needs detailed communication anyway? 'The book is red' is interesting enough for me. Who cares if it's meaningless and holds no substance? I think all these people are complaining over nothing and need to start using smaller words. The vocabulary isn't weak. They're just picky."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camus

I care about others specially their feelings and I feel bad If i dislike them,I have to like them.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

I am not particularly politically correct.


----------



## Plagioclase

haha ur wierd


----------



## Cascadia

I just love being in the middle of a dense, noisy crowd.


----------



## Plagioclase

Karolina said:


> Oh I am soooo interested in your emotions.. it makes me cry.. feel free to tell me whatever you want, share your feelings with me, come on, cry on my shoulder. I can feel the emotional connection between us...


Wow. So much sarcasm : ) You can't even _pretend?_ ; )


----------



## compulsiverambler

My favourite subject at school was P.E.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Camus said:


> I care about others specially their feelings


I think you're confusing INTPs with sociopaths. :uncomfortableness:


----------



## JamUsagi

compulsiverambler said:


> My favourite subject at school was P.E.


Serious mode, am I the only INTP who actually enjoyed PE? Even among my own kind, I'm weird.


----------



## JamUsagi

As for my contribution... "Yes, I am still going bowling with you all."


----------



## IAmBored

Hug me! :kitteh:


----------



## angelfish

I am so busy getting all my practical life needs done, like going to the bank and washing my car, I can barely get in any time for arts or pointless internetting.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Don't dance on the sidewalk in that outfit. People might talk!!!


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

You didn't take out the trash?!? YOU'RE GROUNDED.


----------



## Jordgubb

Lets make a detailed schedule and follow it!


----------



## leictreon

"Lazy dreamers are the scum of this world"


----------



## bohemianx

Can I be popular now or


----------



## Klaro26

If it hurt me, I'm not going to think it through a million times.


----------



## inverity

Some more things:

"Mom, I wish you would tell me more about your childhood and how well you did without the internet."

"Being gay is a sin! You need Jesus!"

"Boy, I wish I had more responsibilities."

"I just don't get Star Trek and Doctor Who and all that sci-fi stuff. It's too technical and complicated and unrealistic."


----------



## enfpeterpan

"This is for sure my favorite ___." (If I did say this, it'd be more like "favorite thing of the day", or, likely, "favorite thing for the next five minutes".)


----------



## Morn

What is your astrology sign?


----------



## Lady D

Does my ass look big in this text?


----------



## Umbraphage

"I can't be successful! I feel so dumb and won't even try to improve because I simply can't! Let me go wallow in my misery and don't bother with helping me come up with a new plan to improve; I won't do it and won't listen to you despite your logic because NO ONE understands me but MEEEEEE!"

Insert a whiny tone and tears. This is actually also a summary of some people I know in real life.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Lady D said:


> Does my ass look big in this text?


LMBO XD who says that period?


----------



## lyntan.peanutbutterjelly

I say what I want; no sugar-coating especially for the boss. I know how to work with _everything_ I have to make it to the top of my field.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Lady D said:


> Does my ass look big in this text?


I do care about looking thin. Not primarily to be attractive (that's not why MOST women want to be thin, as far as I can tell), it's just a cheap easy way to fool yourself and others into unconsciously judging your self-regulation, emotional stability and reliability more positively, as people conflate over-indulgence in one area (nutrition) with being greedy, weak-willed and out of control in all areas of life. Size is one of the few aspects of appearance that isn't simply about aesthetics, it's seen as a reflection of personality. Hence even women who don't care about looking their best all the time (like me, and most INTPs) still want to be thin. It represents self-regulation, self-discipline, temperence - which are traditionally valued more in women than men, who can instead get teased if they pick at their food or choose healthy salads because unbridled lust for food, sex etc. is traditionally masculine. That's the real reason women tend to care more about it, not the influence of supermodels or crap like that. It's about winning others' respect, not their lust. As an Enneagram Five with ADD, who ONLY has self-control with food and drink, I milk that for all it's worth - it's the one way I have of demonstrating some form of competence to myself and others without the help of Ritalin.


----------



## Louvetelle

I really want everyone to appreciate me ! So that I feel loved and comfortable in this world. I really care about fashion since I want to follow random aesthetic rules, you know. I need to be noticed. I want to have a romantic and well-built boyfriend to carry my bags when I go shopping. I want him to propose me kneeling on the ground handing me an expensive golden ring with a diamond. Oh yes, this would be the greatest thing !


----------



## Pat73

INFJ: 
I really don't care that my actions cause long term damage to society and the environment, I will be dead long gone before I experience any of the effects anyway, so who cares! 

ESTP:
But isn't that dangerous?

ENTJ:
Go home everyone, it's Christmas, go spend time with your families!

ENTP:
That's not what it said in the book...

INTJ:
It's time for an adventure!

ISFP:
What's your hourly wage? How long do you work per week? Hmm £10 an hour for 50 hours, that would be £500 a week, multiply that by 52 and you make £26,000 annually? If you got a mortgage for a house worth £150,000 you'll have to be paying about £7,500 a year for 20 years, include electricity, water and other necessities, so we'll round that up to £10,000 a year. You still got £16,000 a year to yourself! I recommend you open up a savings account. 

INTP:
Nah it's alright mate, I'm happy to take the call. Is there anywhere else I need to phone?

ISTJ:
LET'S GET WRECKED TONIGHT!

ESFJ:
Well if you took a logical approach to life, you wouldn't be having that problem would you?

ISTP: 
What do I do? What do I do?! HELP I'M SCARED


----------



## INTPoet

I want to be the CEO of a multi-million dollar startup, drive a cadillac to work, and be looked up to as a proficient leader.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

INTPoet said:


> I want to be the CEO of a multi-million dollar startup, drive a cadillac to work, and be looked up to as a proficient leader.


Is Cadillac the best you can do with a multi million dollar company? They lease them to dental assistants that make 12 dollars an hour.


----------



## INTPoet

BIGJake111 said:


> Is Cadillac the best you can do with a multi million dollar company? They lease them to dental assistants that make 12 dollars an hour.


I was going to say Maybach but I wasn't sure anyone would know what it was.


----------



## magnisarara

wow you're looking really hot you sexy thang!


----------



## Umbraphage

INTPoet said:


> I was going to say Maybach but I wasn't sure anyone would know what it was.


Nice car, but if I had a multi-million/billion dollar company, I'd go for the Rolls-Royce. Just saying.


----------



## INTPoet

Umbraphage said:


> Nice car, but if I had a multi-million/billion dollar company, I'd go for the Rolls-Royce. Just saying.


All of that is besides the point, being that I, as an INTP (maybe it's just me), couldn't care less about gaining any sort of material status. I'd rather figure out the world puzzle. If it means becoming a hobo and hopping trains, taking cross country tracks across the American wasteland, then so be it. Give me a mouth full of acid and lets see where it takes me.


----------



## Umbraphage

INTPoet said:


> I'd rather figure out the world puzzle. If it means becoming a hobo and hopping trains, taking cross country tracks across the American wasteland, then so be it.


I actually agree with you here. In fact, if I had to do anything for free, lock me up in a research facility so I can dedicate unlimited time to theoretical or nuclear physics.


----------



## Pat73

INTPoet said:


> All of that is besides the point, being that I, as an INTP (maybe it's just me), couldn't care less about gaining any sort of material status. I'd rather figure out the world puzzle. If it means becoming a hobo and hopping trains, taking cross country tracks across the American wasteland, then so be it. Give me a mouth full of acid and lets see where it takes me.


Can I come along for that month? I have some acid for us

Sticking to the thread:
Heyyy how are you! How's the baby? Aww she's so cute I just wanna pinch her cheeks. God bless you darling, we have to catch up some day.


----------



## TimeWillTell

"I'm another type"


----------



## Klaro26

I don't like connecting the dots.


----------



## Handsome Jack

Jesus take the wheel.


----------



## WakeTheUndead

"Wow, I just HATE being charge. I'm just so stupid and incompetent... I have no idea what we're supposed to be doing... Here, could you take over for me? I'm near tears and need to let my feelings out and party at a club or something."


----------



## Sava Saevus

What's the internet?


----------



## DOGSOUP

What happens to them is none of our consern.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Umbraphage said:


> Nice car, but if I had a multi-million/billion dollar company, I'd go for the Rolls-Royce. Just saying.


They are nice, but I'd go with a simple mustang, preferably the 'Roush series'.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Umbraphage said:


> Nice car, but if I had a multi-million/billion dollar company, I'd go for the Rolls-Royce. Just saying.


Rolls is just a bimmer and maybach is just a Mercedes.... But Mercedes is much better than bimmer. So I would say yes to Maybach.


----------



## shazam

Will she ever love me?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I want you to call me every morning, before you go to work and before you go to bed.


----------



## Cackle

I just love dealing with idiots. It's so easy being patient with them. :exterminate:


----------



## bubblemint

Oh i open 3 tabs at a time, this is too much i have to close one of them.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Star Wars / Star Trek are the worst series ever and deserve to be destroyed on the grounds they do not teach anything! Let's watch real family value shows like the 'Housewives of Beverly Hills' or 'Meet the Kardashians' or even: 'Jersey Shore'!


----------



## littlequirkythings

Hey, do you want to hang out ?


----------



## maihxo

Well if no one else is going to do it, I suppose I better not as well.


----------



## Mange

Ive made a to do list for the week, at the top is reorganizing my wardrobe which I plan to start immediately, once I'm finished laminating this list.


----------



## Celtsincloset

Give in to the darkness, sink into it and leave your guardian angels behind, because the darkness is an undeniable, inseparable part of yourself. You'll find you're true self in there, as you break and crush the things that you love, because every man must change who they are and throw away what they believe in because that is the wish of everybody. You've already gone too far, so there is no hope for you. No one can or will reach out their hand to save you.


----------



## Pat73

cantrelyon2 said:


> Give in to the darkness, sink into it and leave your guardian angels behind, because the darkness is an undeniable, inseparable part of yourself. You'll find you're true self in there, as you break and crush the things that you love, because every man must change who they are and throw away what they believe in because that is the wish of everybody. You've already gone too far, so there is no hope for you. No one can or will reach out their hand to save you.


Lol what type are you saying that under?


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

I am great comforting people when they are sad, I tell them everything they want to hear to feel better.

or

I hate to spend time alone, I love parties, I love to know new people, I have so many friends, socialize is the most important thing to me.


----------



## Celtsincloset

Pat73 said:


> Lol what type are you saying that under?


INFJ, though I think now you'd have to be something close to an INFJ to say that. An evil INTJ perhaps... A better one:

"You want to know more about myself? There's no reason for that... Well, if you must know, I rarely contradict myself because life is always so straight and unemotional. Yep, it's hard for me to get worked up over things. I already know everything and so everyday I wake up with the satisfaction that there is absolutely nothing I need to do that day. I live in the moment, always, and I drive an expensive car and never make mistakes. Look at my watch, that is some expensive shit. I worked hard day-in day-out for it after all."


----------



## kinkaid

You should care deeply what other people think about you. Your worth is defined by the opinions of others.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Tell everyone your secrets because HONESTY 
I am going to out all your secrets because honesty matters more than our freindship


----------



## Carpentet810

Bernie Sanders is an Economic Genius and the smartest man on the planet!


----------



## neptvne

I'm an ENTP...
So I wrote up this itinerary for our road trip...


----------



## komm

What am I doing here? I want to be at home.. I want to sleep...my precious dog is waiting for me.


----------



## ducksrain

Stop talking to me. I don't care about you and your problems. 
No! Stop gushing your emotions all over me! Can't you see I'm busy here?!?


----------



## NotGettingThere

My dream job is Dictator.


----------



## Bunny

I give up too easily.


----------



## Brunissen

This person is too smart, it scares me.


----------



## TheWalrusZombie

"I was wrong"


----------



## Angelic.sweet

I despise all people...


----------



## compulsiverambler

^^No you weren't, INTJ, I totally agree with your reasoning. Isn't it great how as INTxs, we think and communicate so similarly, and always understand each other.


----------



## isuma

By definition, it's physically impossible to say something you would never say. However, in spite of that, I'll give an example. I was in a different typology forum not too long ago, and somebody posted the video of the guy who was saying 'Potatoes are in my blood,' or something to that effect. https://youtu.be/tMes353uc-Y . The Malta potato farmer guy. He eats, breathes, and sleeps potatoes. They were debating about what type he was, and somebody thought he was using Si (note: this was a socionics forum, so they have a different idea of which types use which functions). Everyone thought he was kind of funny and they liked it that he was enjoying the little things in life. But I and another SLI both agreed that 'potatoes are in my blood' was something we would never say, and that this guy could not possibly be a Si user. So I had to take it upon myself to examine the whole video and I decided he was an LSI (ISTJ), my quasi-identical saying things I would never say.

It's weird how the id functions work in socionics. Supposedly, it's something you're good at, but you don't value and don't want to do. For me, it manifests as things that I'm able to actually *do*, but I never want to verbally say them out loud - they're unspeakable. I'm vaguely aware that I do these things, but want to avoid ever verbalizing them. So this entire thread is probably about 'what your strong, disvalued socionic id functions would say.'


----------



## Future2Future

"Let's get some pussy tonight :barbershop_quartet_"


----------



## Hilzabub

We just met, but I'm picturing a big wedding.


----------



## Malorne

I can't wait to meet with my friends in uni after the summer vacation so that we can gossip, talk about the weather and weight loss, and complain about all the work and studying we have to do ugh I hate learning.


----------



## Pianoman

"Screw other people. Society can burn for all I care"


----------



## lightbox

You should make at least one new friend everyday (I just read that statement from a praised book that's for beginning journalists).


----------



## TheGoddessLuna

I'm gonna make this as ridiculous as possible.


"Oh golly gee Harry (don't question why I chose that name just roll with it) I really don't think I like sleeping anymore."
Harry: "Why Maaaaaa'aaaaam? Sleep is fun"
"Oh gosh darn golly gee I just hate to dream about things"


----------



## pertracto

Aww come here already and give me a hug!


----------



## Eset

Satan Claus said:


> I think this is already a thread but I thought I'd bring it back as it's always fun to see new answers and I just discovered I'm an ENTJ so I'd love to redo this.
> 
> Welcome to your new job. I, the ENTJ, am your boss and would love to just give you a warm friendly welcome. There is a lovely gift basket waiting for you in your office. You will also hear soft relaxation music with waves in the background through out the day to create a positive and calm atmosphere in the work place. Remember, play first work later! Don't forget to come to the front desk each day sometime around 3:00 pm so we can all join hands and sing Kumbaya. It's okay if you're late for this because being on time totally does not matter to me. If you're feeling sick or anything, then maybe you should just fall asleep in your office. I totally won't yell at you or get upset because guess what? I'll be doing the same thing.


Are you trying to seduce me here?


----------



## Peace Maker

You can do all the thinking


----------



## Loeveangel

"I hate imaginative people."


----------



## Maquiladora

"Hey, party at my house Saturday night! My parents are on a cruise in the Caribbean and won't be back until Sunday. Invite everyone you know, and make sure to bring extra beer! THIS IS GONNA BE THE MOST LIT PARTY EVER!!!!!"


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Loeveangel said:


> "I hate imaginative people."


Oh God. A while ago I was gonna apply to a shelf stacking part time job in a supermarket, and the questionnaire you had to fill out on the application form asked you questions which were basically used to filter out people who are thinking human beings instead of obedient robots. One of the statements was something along the lines of 'I am not imaginative and innovative, I prefer to follow other's instructions' or something along the lines of that and you were obviously supposed to answer Yes. That's when I clicked X on the application form and decided I would rather get evicted and starve to death on the streets than pretend I agree with such atrocity. 


Anyways, I say things that simpletons wouldn't expect of an INTJ all the time. I do the baby-talk with my cat all day. I am like a mother with their newborn when I am around cats, which is extremely different from my usual behaviour.


----------

